# *Wire Wheels from D-Cheeze*



## D-Cheeze

As Some of you may or may not know I used to sell wheels and tires on this forum up to about 2 years ago. I stopped because the new owner of Og wire came on here and basically under cut me ( real nice thing to do to one of your best dealers ) and quality control under his ownership dropped dramatically . I have noticed lately there have been few issues with the wheel sellers on here so I figure I might want to give it another shot ! 

I have been talking to Galaxy wire wheels about doing it again with there ever expanding line of wheels . I will say this I prolly wont be the cheapest but I guarentee that I will do business like I always have and give the best customer service possible at a fair price . I have been selling on here for over 8 years with over 3000 sales under my belt and have never burned anybody . Ask any of my past customers .


I would like to hear what the people of layitlow think ?



100 spoke all chrome wheels with 4 knock off , 4 adapters and one tool 

13x7 415.00
14x7 415.00
15x7 435.00
16x7 450.00
17x8 530.00
18x8 575.00
20x8 620.00

add 15.00 per wheel for 14x6 of 13x5.5

all chrome 150 spokes 
20x8 680.00
22x8 725.00
24x9.5 1650.00

all chrome 72 spoke cross laced chrome spokes and nips 

13x7 575.00 
14x7 575.00


Upgrades powder coat and gold ( add on pricing ) 

Color spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 170.00
Color spokes 20-22 150 spokes 200.00
Color nipples 72-100 spokes 170.00
Color nipples 150 spokes 190.00
Color hub 100.00
Color outer or dish 250.00
Color knock off 100.00


USA quality gold plating 
Gold spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 245.00
Gold spokes 20-22 150 spokes 350.00
Gold nipples 72-100 spokes 195.00
Gold nipples 150 spokes 250.00 
Gold hub 175.00 
Gold knock offs 150.00

(GOLD PRICE ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME DUE TO FLUCTUATING GOLD PRICES PM ME FOR CURRENT PRICING ) 

Tire prices 
175/70-14 small white wall hankooks 75.00 each 
155/80-13 small white wall uniroyals 75.00 each 

Sample package with tires mouunted and balance 

13x7 all chrome 835.00
14x7 all chrome 835.00 

Upgrades availible for color and gold 

All prices do not include shipping . Pm me for shipping quote !!!​


----------



## lone star

i think this is a great idea. the wheel business on here needs someone who still values integrity. customer service goes a long way. there will still be the dayton and the wire wheel king, but theres gotta be a go to man for the budget riders. i say go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Do it! Could use good dependable customer service

But galaxy might have you assed out they take a long time too complete orders and have lousy customer service

I'd be interested if you had the rims ready to ship but if I have to wait on galaxy and your just the middle man ill pass.


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Do it! Could use good dependable customer service
> 
> But galaxy might have you assed out they take a long time too complete orders and have lousy customer service
> 
> I'd be interested if you had the rims ready to ship but if I have to wait on galaxy and your just the middle man ill pass.



I would be stocking chrome sets ! Powder coated and gold with be on the special order basis . One thing I will do for everyone is before I take anyones money I will confirm the availibilty and build time for there order and will never take money on back ordered sizes and combo's


----------



## regal ryda

do mayne you hve been missed Cheeze


----------



## D-Cheeze

lone star said:


> i think this is a great idea. the wheel business on here needs someone who still values integrity. customer service goes a long way. there will still be the dayton and the wire wheel king, but theres gotta be a go to man for the budget riders. i say go for it. :thumbsup:


Thanks Ken I do appeciate the good words . I also wanna thanks you for all the business and advice you have given me ..It does mean alot to me 


In my eyes and mans word goes along way in this world and I am a man of my word .

I also really belive that Karma is a bitch and what goes around comes around so I live my life trying to do it right !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

regal ryda said:


> do mayne you hve been missed Cheeze


Thanks mang :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

i think its a good idea...alot of the guys out now have horrible customer service and wont answer calls.. the worst part of it is people still order from them and think things will be differnt for them. All the differnt deals we have done you always do what you say. customer service will go along way.


----------



## 817.TX.

Good bidness man right here!! Customer Service on point! :nicoderm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

aye D-Cheeze is good people!!!


----------



## STKN209

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> As Some of you may or may not know I used to sell wheels and tires on this forum up to about 2 years ago. I stopped because the new owner of Og wire came on here and basically under cut me ( real nice thing to do to one of your best dealers ) and quality control under his ownership dropped dramatically . I have noticed lately there have been few issues with the wheel sellers on here so I figure I might want to give it another shot !
> 
> I have been talking to Galaxy wire wheels about doing it again with there ever expanding line of wheels . I will say this I prolly wont be the cheapest but I guarentee that I will do business like I always have and give the best customer service possible at a fair price . I have been selling on here for over 8 years with over 3000 sales under my belt and have never burned anybody . Ask any of my past customers .
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what the people of layitlow think ?


Cool..
How much for 13" & 14" Rev 100's All Chrome All Acc's??
Pm me.. Thanks d!


----------



## ars!n

Hell yeah! D-Cheeze is good peoples. I think your rep will speak for its self. I'd buy from you


----------



## DeltaDevil88

D-Cheeze said:


> I would be stocking chrome sets ! Powder coated and gold with be on the special order basis . One thing I will do for everyone is before I take anyones money I will confirm the availibilty and build time for there order and will never take money on back ordered sizes and combo's


 In that case quote on 13x7 100 spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

ars!n said:


> Hell yeah! D-Cheeze is good peoples. I think your rep will speak for its self. I'd buy from you


X1967,Rich is a good homie


----------



## Chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:nicoderm:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Updates?


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> In that case quote on 13x7 100 spokes :thumbsup:


with or without tires ? 

gonna be sellinh hankooks on the 14's and uniroyals on the 13's


----------



## D-Cheeze

gonna make my final decision about doing this on monday


----------



## rivman

Good luck. Never bought from you but, a good reputation/history speaks volumes about a person and their character!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

D-Cheeze said:


> with or without tires ?
> 
> gonna be sellinh hankooks on the 14's and uniroyals on the 13's


 Ill take both quotes rims only and with uniroyals


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

go for it rich they need someone in here to push those wheels!!!!!!:thumbsup: just watch out for the haters and there cheerleaders....but without them we wouldnt be where were at:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

Zenith needs to take notes on how CUSTOMER SERVICE is supposed to be from DCheese!! Good luck mayne!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Ill take both quotes rims only and with uniroyals


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

thanks for all the feedback and good words everyone .....i think i will get this rolling next week


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Cool..
> How much for 13" & 14" Rev 100's All Chrome All Acc's??
> Pm me.. Thanks d!


NO PRICE'S YET HUH??


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> NO PRICE'S YET HUH??


i figure you sell wheels and stuff already on here ....why would you need my prices ?:dunno:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Shit, I wish you woulda "got the ball rolling" 6 months ago. Im still waitin on 4 sets.
I would trust spending with you anytime. 
Rich has always been a man of his word, and always looks out for the customer. He has guided me in the right direction and saved me a lot of money during my engine build.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> i figure you sell wheels and stuff already on here ....why would you need my prices ?:dunno:


:wow::run::drama: OK... WAS JUS CHECKING OUT YOUR SOON TO BE PRICE'S SINCE YOU HAVE NOT POSTED THEM WHEN OTHERS ASKED ASWELL..
BUT THANKS ANYWAY I GUESS:around:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

I got my prices  very good prices aswell I might add.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I got my prices  very good prices aswell I might add.


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Shit, I wish you woulda "got the ball rolling" 6 months ago. Im still waitin on 4 sets.
> I would trust spending with you anytime.
> Rich has always been a man of his word, and always looks out for the customer. He has guided me in the right direction and saved me a lot of money during my engine build.


That sucks that JD has you by the balls man ...I do feel for you for sure brother ... any thing else you ever need hit me up on here of shoot me a text ... i know you got my number in your phone


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow::run::drama: OK... WAS JUS CHECKING OUT YOUR SOON TO BE PRICE'S SINCE YOU HAVE NOT POSTED THEM WHEN OTHERS ASKED ASWELL..
> BUT THANKS ANYWAY I GUESS:around:


prices will be up on monday ....feel free to compare man .... friendly compeition is welcome .... I am just trying to help the l.i.l. people with quality service and fair pricing


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I got my prices  very good prices aswell I might add.


thanks man ...Definatly not trying to get rich off the layitlow peeps but still trying to make a little to make it worth while to do this


----------



## baggedout81

Rich good peeps!!!!

Her rich you thinking about doin any 72's?


----------



## Lowridingmike

I do customer service for a very high end product and I'm here to tell you wise words to live by,"Take Care of the People, and the People will take care of YOU!" 



I'm not the cheapest in town either but people come to me for eye care b/c I'll give them EXACTLY what they paid for nothing less, and I do repair/adjustments for free all day everyday. Might spend $20 more initially but you'll have em 4+yrs vs. the competition if you break em you gotta pay for repair or buy completely new even if its been under a year. While they're closing stores, we just opened our 8th in the middle of the recession. Wish ya the best in luck on your biz man!


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> Rich good peeps!!!!
> 
> Her rich you thinking about doin any 72's?


got 72's too .....chrome or stainless spokes and nips ....let me know what you are thinking ? 


Lowridingmike said:


> I do customer service for a very high end product and I'm here to tell you wise words to live by,"Take Care of the People, and the People will take care of YOU!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the cheapest in town either but people come to me for eye care b/c I'll give them EXACTLY what they paid for nothing less, and I do repair/adjustments for free all day everyday. Might spend $20 more initially but you'll have em 4+yrs vs. the competition if you break em you gotta pay for repair or buy completely new even if its been under a year. While they're closing stores, we just opened our 8th in the middle of the recession. Wish ya the best in luck on your biz man!


Amen Brother without the buyers you would be nowhere ...so you have to go the extra mile for every one


----------



## thelou

Good person and straight up,no bs :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Shit, I wish you woulda "got the ball rolling" 6 months ago. Im still waitin on 4 sets.
> I would trust spending with you anytime.
> Rich has always been a man of his word, and always looks out for the customer. He has guided me in the right direction and saved me a lot of money during my engine build.


Damn homie you still aint got them. Fuck... Another big homie up here had problems too with some powder coating on a set. Good luck homie.


----------



## Chris

D-Cheeze said:


> got 72's too .....chrome or stainless spokes and nips ....let me know what you are thinking ?
> 
> 
> Amen Brother without the buyers you would be nowhere ...so you have to go the extra mile for every one


rich you gonna have straight lace 72's?


----------



## One and Only 254

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Chris said:


> rich you gonna have straight lace 72's?


Yes sir Chris ... Prices upon monday


----------



## johnnie65

if you do bro, good luck! always have nothing but good things said about you! hope everything works out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

D-Cheeze said:


> Yes sir Chris ... Prices upon monday


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

When are pics going up? Also kinda wheel chips avail?


----------



## southside groovin

Prices on 13x7 all chromes and 13x7 with powdered outer and center dish, nips, and hubs with rest chromed shipped to oklahoma city 73108 with tires, but without adapters. Need seperate prices on each set...


----------



## 1sick2kacr

price for (5)14x6 reverse all chrome and chrome with gold nipples and hub 100 and 72 spoke all with tires. Looking to go with a recessed 2 bar zenith style ko. shipped to 19541.


----------



## six 2

FUCK...... WHY DO PEOPLE COME ON LIL AND OFFER SHIT WITHOUT PRICING. DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT BULLSHIT. :thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold

D-Cheeze said:


> Yes sir Chris ... *Prices upon monday*





six 2 said:


> FUCK...... WHY DO PEOPLE COME ON LIL AND OFFER SHIT WITHOUT PRICING. DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT BULLSHIT. :thumbsdown:


:rofl:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

six 2 said:


> FUCK...... WHY DO PEOPLE COME ON LIL AND OFFER SHIT WITHOUT PRICING. DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT BULLSHIT. :thumbsdown:


X2 :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED

six 2 said:


> FUCK...... WHY DO PEOPLE COME ON LIL AND OFFER SHIT WITHOUT PRICING. DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT BULLSHIT. :thumbsdown:


FUCK........... WHY CANT PEOPLE COME ON LAY IT LOW AND BE ABLE TO READ THE WHOLE TOPIC AND POSTS BEFORE BUMPING THERE GUMS. DON'T UNDERSTAND THOSE TARDO'S :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BIG RED said:


> FUCK........... WHY CANT PEOPLE COME ON LAY IT LOW AND BE ABLE TO READ THE WHOLE TOPIC AND POSTS BEFORE BUMPING THERE GUMS. DON'T UNDERSTAND THOSE TARDO'S :thumbsup:


:fool2::burn:..........:rofl:


----------



## implala66

D-Cheeze said:


> As Some of you may or may not know I used to sell wheels and tires on this forum up to about 2 years ago. I stopped because the new owner of Og wire came on here and basically under cut me ( real nice thing to do to one of your best dealers ) and quality control under his ownership dropped dramatically . I have noticed lately there have been few issues with the wheel sellers on here so I figure I might want to give it another shot !
> 
> I have been talking to Galaxy wire wheels about doing it again with there ever expanding line of wheels . I will say this I prolly wont be the cheapest but I guarentee that I will do business like I always have and give the best customer service possible at a fair price . I have been selling on here for over 8 years with over 3000 sales under my belt and have never burned anybody . Ask any of my past customers .
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what the people of layitlow think ?


I hope that everything turns out fine in this new venture Mr. Cheeze, quick question are you going to be offering a repair service on wheels (ex. if I wan't to change a damaged outer) ???


----------



## DeltaDevil88

DeltaDevil88 said:


> When are pics going up? Also kinda wheel chips avail?


 Bump


----------



## SPOOK82

:nicoderm:


----------



## west coast ridaz

good guy to deal with go for it d cheese


----------



## 79Dmarchand

D-Cheeze said:


> As Some of you may or may not know I used to sell wheels and tires on this forum up to about 2 years ago. I stopped because the new owner of Og wire came on here and basically under cut me ( real nice thing to do to one of your best dealers ) and quality control under his ownership dropped dramatically . I have noticed lately there have been few issues with the wheel sellers on here so I figure I might want to give it another shot !
> 
> I have been talking to Galaxy wire wheels about doing it again with there ever expanding line of wheels . I will say this I prolly wont be the cheapest but I guarentee that I will do business like I always have and give the best customer service possible at a fair price . I have been selling on here for over 8 years with over 3000 sales under my belt and have never burned anybody . Ask any of my past customers .
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what the people of layitlow think ?



Right on Rich - Glad to see you back on here! I have no problem saying that I would do business with you again. From communication, to customer service and even giving me advice on how to re-seal wheels - you have never steered me wrong. This is important considering we are on opposite sides of the country. PM's and VM's were always returned quickly, especially when it came to pricing questions.


----------



## UCE*EP

13' with tires pmme $ shipped to 79938
Uniroyal tiger paw's?


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Its monday :dunno:


----------



## UCE*EP

bump


----------



## D-Cheeze

six 2 said:


> FUCK...... WHY DO PEOPLE COME ON LIL AND OFFER SHIT WITHOUT PRICING. DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT BULLSHIT. :thumbsdown:


if you read the who thread i said i was thinking about doing it and looking for feed back? .....It also said as of friday that i would have pricing up today (monday ) ....I guess people dont read ? Or at least only read what they want


----------



## D-Cheeze

pricing will be up in couple hours roadster robin ....you seem to be the most interested ....not sure why ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

100 spoke all chrome wheels with 4 knock off , 4 adapters and one tool 

13x7 395.00
14x7 405.00
15x7 415.00
16x7 450.00
17x8 530.00
18x8 575.00
20x8 620.00

add 15.00 per wheel for 14x6 of 13x5.5

all chrome 150 spokes 
20x8 680.00
22x8 725.00
24x9.5 1650.00

all chrome 72 spoke cross laced chrome spokes and nips 

13x7 575.00 
14x7 575.00


Upgrades powder coat and gold ( add on pricing ) 

Color spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 170.00
Color spokes 20-22 150 spokes 200.00
Color nipples 72-100 spokes 170.00
Color nipples 150 spokes 190.00
Color hub 100.00
Color outer or dish 250.00
Color knock off 100.00


USA quality gold plating 
Gold spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 225.00
Gold spokes 20-22 150 spokes 350.00
Gold nipples 72-100 spokes 175.00
Gold nipples 150 spokes 250.00 
Gold hub 160.00 
Gold knock offs 120.00


Tire prices 
175/70-14 small white wall hankooks 75.00 each 
155/80-13 small white wall uniroyals 75.00 each 

Sample package with tires mouunted and balance 

13x7 all chrome 795.00
14x7 all chrome 805.00 

Upgrades availible for color and gold 

All prices do not include shipping . Pm me for shipping quote !!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

Id trust you over anyone on here


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey man even if i can still get those hankooks from you again id be happy, those are great tires! it happens that i have 2 cars with the same hankook 14's on them, but you are the only one who i can get them with w/w for a good price


----------



## D-Cheeze

UCE*EP said:


> 13' with tires pmme $ shipped to 79938
> Uniroyal tiger paw's?


pm sent Uso


----------



## D-Cheeze

southside groovin said:


> Prices on 13x7 all chromes and 13x7 with powdered outer and center dish, nips, and hubs with rest chromed shipped to oklahoma city 73108 with tires, but without adapters. Need seperate prices on each set...


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

CoupeDTS said:


> Id trust you over anyone on here


thanks man ...I appreciate the good words


----------



## SJDEUCE

Best sells man ever great prices also


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> pricing will be up in couple hours roadster robin ....you seem to be the most interested ....not sure why ?


:wow:...Still gonna run your mouth over a simple price quote huh....... :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hey man even if i can still get those hankooks from you again id be happy, those are great tires! it happens that i have 2 cars with the same hankook 14's on them, but you are the only one who i can get them with w/w for a good price


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow:...Still gonna run your mouth over a simple price quote huh....... :roflmao:


Run my mouth ? Really is that what I am doing ? In my own topic? 

I am not the one who came into another mans topic to hijack and cheerlead ....I pesonally would NEVER come into one of your topics and do it ...but i guess thats the difference between me and you !

I came here to do business and take care of that busienss properly like I always have . 

Now go finish you glass of hateraid ...... and Have a great day man !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

SJDEUCE said:


> Best sells man ever great prices also


thanks chingon


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> Run my mouth ? Really is that what I am doing ? In my own topic?
> 
> I am not the one who came into another mans topic to hijack and cheerlead ....I pesonally would NEVER come into one of your topics and do it ...but i guess thats the difference between me and you !
> 
> I came here to do business and take care of that busienss properly like I always have .
> 
> Now go finish you glass of hateraid ...... and Have a great day man !!!!


HIJACK & CHEERLEAD:nono:
ACTUALLY YOUR BLOWING THIS WAYYYYY OUTTA.............
I SIMPLY ASKED FOR PRICES ON 13"&14" AN YOU OBVIOUSLY
FELT INTIMIDATED... NOW "YOUR" CALLING ME A HATER
:drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Cool..
> How much for 13" & 14" Rev 100's All Chrome All Acc's??
> Pm me.. Thanks d!


I GUESS THIS IS HATING FELLA'S..SINCE BALL CHEEZE HERE FELT INTIMIDATED:dunno::wow:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Price for gold nipples on 72 spoke wheels? Not listed.


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I GUESS THIS IS HATING FELLA'S..SINCE BALL CHEEZE HERE FELT INTIMIDATED:dunno::wow:


like i said ...I wouldnt come into your topics ! we can leave it at that ....not need to take it any further ..have a good one man ..i wish you all the best


----------



## D-Cheeze

1sick2kacr said:


> Price for gold nipples on 72 spoke wheels? Not listed.


all you have to do its take the base price of the 72's 575.00 and add the gold nipple upgrade 175.00 ....so total would be 750.00 + shipping


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Lol...nevermind I saw it. My mistake. Pm me the total price for 72 spoke cross laced all 14x6 with gold nipples and hub with tires shipped to 19541. Also how long it may take to get them. And can you get the zenith style 2 bars with the recess.


----------



## CoupeDTS

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow:...Still gonna run your mouth over a simple price quote huh....... :roflmao:


damn man didnt I put you on blast before on the envious topic about your attitude and how you aint gonna sell shit on this site bein an ass? You cleaned it up for a good while and I thought you had some promise now ur actin like ur suckin on the jellysickle again, anytime somebody tries to sell chinas on here your true jealousy and haterism shows. Cant beat em so try to tear em all down huh? Hows that workin out for ya? Mind your own business you werent gonna buy shit to begin with you just wanted to see if hes beatin your prices. Fact is hes in cali and can go pick this stuff up where your in BFE montana and gotta drop ship everything. Move along small time leave this good salesman to his REAL business cuz you aint swayin anybody from the cheeze.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

CoupeDTS said:


> damn man didnt I put you on blast before on the envious topic about your attitude and how you aint gonna sell shit on this site bein an ass? You cleaned it up for a good while and I thought you had some promise now ur actin like ur suckin on the jellysickle again, anytime somebody tries to sell chinas on here your true jealousy and haterism shows. Cant beat em so try to tear em all down huh? Hows that workin out for ya? Mind your own business you werent gonna buy shit to begin with you just wanted to see if hes beatin your prices. Fact is hes in cali and can go pick this stuff up where your in BFE montana and gotta drop ship everything. Move along small time leave this good salesman to his REAL business cuz you aint swayin anybody from the cheeze.


10-4 MODERHATER:roflmao:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Whats the price on a set of zenith style knock offs with the alan head screws. Chrome set.


----------



## D-Cheeze

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Whats the price on a set of zenith style knock offs with the alan head screws. Chrome set.


sorry man those are back ordered right now ....supplier says he will have them in mid january


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> like i said ...I wouldnt come into your topics ! we can leave it at that ....not need to take it any further ..have a good one man ..i wish you all the best


 X2 
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR FRESH START:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

1sick2kacr said:


> Lol...nevermind I saw it. My mistake. Pm me the total price for 72 spoke cross laced all 14x6 with gold nipples and hub with tires shipped to 19541. Also how long it may take to get them. And can you get the zenith style 2 bars with the recess.


pm sent


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

Good guy to deal with.


----------



## LacN_Thru

What's the price on some straight lace 72s? Only saw a price for the x lace


----------



## D-Cheeze

LacN_Thru said:


> What's the price on some straight lace 72s? Only saw a price for the x lace


795.00 for straight 72's 13x7 14x7 stainless spokes


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## ars!n

D-Cheeze said:


> 795.00 for straight 72's 13x7 14x7 stainless spokes


:thumbsup: You still doin the switch panelsas well/ Those were bad ass!


----------



## lone star

D-Cheeze said:


> 100 spoke all chrome wheels with 4 knock off , 4 adapters and one tool
> 
> 13x7 395.00
> 14x7 405.00
> 15x7 415.00
> 16x7 450.00
> 17x8 530.00
> 18x8 575.00
> 20x8 620.00
> 
> add 15.00 per wheel for 14x6 of 13x5.5
> 
> all chrome 150 spokes
> 20x8 680.00
> 22x8 725.00
> 24x9.5 1650.00
> 
> all chrome 72 spoke cross laced chrome spokes and nips
> 
> 13x7 575.00
> 14x7 575.00
> 
> 
> Upgrades powder coat and gold ( add on pricing )
> 
> Color spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color spokes 20-22 150 spokes 200.00
> Color nipples 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color nipples 150 spokes 190.00
> Color hub 100.00
> Color outer or dish 250.00
> Color knock off 100.00
> 
> 
> USA quality gold plating
> Gold spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 225.00
> Gold spokes 20-22 150 spokes 350.00
> Gold nipples 72-100 spokes 175.00
> Gold nipples 150 spokes 250.00
> Gold hub 160.00
> Gold knock offs 120.00
> 
> 
> Tire prices
> 175/70-14 small white wall hankooks 75.00 each
> 155/80-13 small white wall uniroyals 75.00 each
> 
> Sample package with tires mouunted and balance
> 
> 13x7 all chrome 795.00
> 14x7 all chrome 805.00
> 
> Upgrades availible for color and gold
> 
> All prices do not include shipping . Pm me for shipping quote !!!


ttt


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Have bought from rich before, never a problem. Also have galaxy wheels, nice product for the price.


----------



## D-Cheeze

ars!n said:


> :thumbsup: You still doin the switch panelsas well/ Those were bad ass!


sorry i dont man ....the manufacture pulled and og wire on me and saw what i was doing on here and came on and undercut me :twak:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

CoupeDTS said:


> damn man didnt I put you on blast before on the envious topic about your attitude and how you aint gonna sell shit on this site bein an ass? You cleaned it up for a good while and I thought you had some promise now ur actin like ur suckin on the jellysickle again, anytime somebody tries to sell chinas on here your true jealousy and haterism shows. Cant beat em so try to tear em all down huh? Hows that workin out for ya? Mind your own business you werent gonna buy shit to begin with you just wanted to see if hes beatin your prices. Fact is hes in cali and can go pick this stuff up where your in BFE montana and gotta drop ship everything. Move along small time leave this good salesman to his REAL business cuz you aint swayin anybody from the cheeze.


:wow:......


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> :wow:......


:drama:


----------



## ars!n

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry i dont man ....the manufacture pulled and og wire on me and saw what i was doing on here and came on and undercut me :twak:


shitty. Good luck with the rims homie. Those that know, know


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## ars!n

BUMP


----------



## lowlinc93

maybe edit first post with price chart and that could stop confusion for those that haven't followed the topic.....I'm sure somebody will still have some BS to say, but would be easier for poeple to find pirces versus searching whole topic.....or new topic....Good deals, you seem like a good guy to go through....I think I got something off you years ago


----------



## DeltaDevil88

lowlinc93 said:


> maybe edit first post with price chart and that could stop confusion for those that haven't followed the topic.....I'm sure somebody will still have some BS to say, but would be easier for poeple to find pirces versus searching whole topic.....or new topic....Good deals, you seem like a good guy to go through....I think I got something off you years ago


 +1 I would edit page one with updated prices!


----------



## ars!n

DeltaDevil88 said:


> +1 I would edit page one with updated prices!


x2. Rich is real cool peoples. His reputation speaks for its self


----------



## FIJIRIDE

How much for a set of these in 14's all chrome? 

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o22/WickedDragon68/GW.jpg


----------



## lowlinc93

FIJIRIDE said:


> How much for a set of these in 14's all chrome?
> 
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o22/WickedDragon68/GW.jpg


My point exactly, prices on page 4, like 4th post down


----------



## D-Cheeze

lowlinc93 said:


> maybe edit first post with price chart and that could stop confusion for those that haven't followed the topic.....I'm sure somebody will still have some BS to say, but would be easier for poeple to find pirces versus searching whole topic.....or new topic....Good deals, you seem like a good guy to go through....I think I got something off you years ago


Thanks for the tip ....fixed now !!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

FIJIRIDE said:


> How much for a set of these in 14's all chrome?
> 
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o22/WickedDragon68/GW.jpg


These are nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

DanielDucati said:


> These are nice! :thumbsup:


yeah something new there doing ....straight laced front spokes and cross laced rear spokes


----------



## CoupeDTS

very nice, 72 straight/cross, creative, i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

CoupeDTS said:


> very nice, 72 straight/cross, creative, i like it :thumbsup:


X2 there dope!!


----------



## maximus63

go for it


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## TRAVIESO87

DanielDucati said:


> These are nice! :thumbsup:


how much for all chrome 13's


----------



## bub916

D-Cheeze said:


> Thanks Ken I do appeciate the good words . I also wanna thanks you for all the business and advice you have given me ..It does mean alot to me
> 
> 
> In my eyes and mans word goes along way in this world and I am a man of my word .
> 
> I also really belive that Karma is a bitch and what goes around comes around so I live my life trying to do it right !!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TRAVIESO87 said:


> how much for all chrome 13's


pm sent


----------



## masatalker

Handle it homie!


----------



## 1lo84regal

would u sell jus a set of 4 13x7 rev all chrome? wheels only? tx 78332.


----------



## Chulow

how much for center gold 13s shipped to 33032?


----------



## MISTER ED

TRAVIESO87 said:


> how much for all chrome 13's


x 2


----------



## D-Cheeze

1lo84regal said:


> would u sell jus a set of 4 13x7 rev all chrome? wheels only? tx 78332.


sorry man but all chrome are on back order till mid december .....pm me if you would still llike a price for later 


Chulow said:


> how much for center gold 13s shipped to 33032?


pm sent 




MISTER ED said:


> x 2


sorry man got on here a little late today ( monday ) pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> 795.00 for straight 72's 13x7 14x7 stainless spokes


sorry my bad that was for chrome spokes ( just found out there discontinuing chrome spokes and only doing stainless as of 11-20 ) 
stainless spoked 72's are 895.00 
sorry for any confusion 

Rich


----------



## DeltaDevil88

So 13x7 rev 100 spoke chrome is on back order??? Or did I read something wrong???


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> So 13x7 rev 100 spoke chrome is on back order??? Or did I read something wrong???


yes sir till mid december


----------



## DeltaDevil88

D-Cheeze said:


> yes sir till mid december



Fuck I was getting ready to send PayPal.

Please let me know when back in stock.


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Fuck I was getting ready to send PayPal.
> 
> Please let me know when back in stock.


will do ...


----------



## cruisethewhip

how much for just 1. 14x7 100 spoke all chrome? no tire


----------



## DanielDucati

D-Cheeze said:


> yes sir till mid december


I heard Ningbo Tiau in china stopped manufacturing wire wheels all together.....and anything we are getting are just left over stock they have sitting around..


----------



## DeltaDevil88

14x7 in stock? Turnaround time?


----------



## supercoolguy

Price on them straght/crosslace ones 13x7 all chrome. Thx. Even if there on back order I'd like a price. Thanks!


----------



## pits n lowriders

can they powder coat nipples and hubs


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> 14x7 in stock? Turnaround time?


14x7 are in stock ...chrome sets typcally ship within 1-2 days


----------



## D-Cheeze

supercoolguy said:


> Price on them straght/crosslace ones 13x7 all chrome. Thx. Even if there on back order I'd like a price. Thanks!


pm sent 


pits n lowriders said:


> can they powder coat nipples and hubs


yes they can


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

D-Cheeze said:


> thanks man ...Definatly not trying to get rich off the layitlow peeps but still trying to make a little to make it worth while to do this


 RICH..... ILL BE LOOKING FOR RIMS IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE.. WHEN UR READY SHOOT ME A QUOTE FOR 72 STRAIGHT/CROSS LACE WITH POWDER COATED BURGANDY SPOKES...:yes:...... and for anyone looking to buy rims through rich he is a very good business man... takes care of his customers VIP


----------



## swangin68

Pm sent rich...


----------



## D-Cheeze

EIGHT TRACC said:


> RICH..... ILL BE LOOKING FOR RIMS IN THE VERY NEAR FUTURE.. WHEN UR READY SHOOT ME A QUOTE FOR 72 STRAIGHT/CROSS LACE WITH POWDER COATED BURGANDY SPOKES...:yes:...... and for anyone looking to buy rims through rich he is a very good business man... takes care of his customers VIP


Got it Brother ....pm sent ... had soem extra tickets for the raiders-bears game this past weekend ....thought of you ....tried to call you but your numbers changed 


swangin68 said:


> Pm sent rich...


pm sent back


----------



## UCE*EP

PMMMED!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

UCE*EP said:


> PMMMED!!!


got it uso !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED

*DAMN THOSE ARE NICE IF GOLD WASNT SO MUCH ILL GET MINES WITH GOLD NIPPLES......*


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN THOSE ARE NICE IF GOLD WASNT SO MUCH ILL GET MINES WITH GOLD NIPPLES......*


yeah i know its not cheap but with the price of gold going up everyday Its got to be expected


----------



## sixty7imp

How much for a set of 72's cross lace reverse 14x7? are the straight/cross spoke combo different price? shipped to 76103 no tires. (I think I may want gold spokes)

Thanks!


----------



## D-Cheeze

sixty7imp said:


> How much for a set of 72's cross lace reverse 14x7? are the straight/cross spoke combo different price? shipped to 76103 no tires. (I think I may want gold spokes)
> 
> Thanks!


14x7 72 crossed are 575.00 set 
14x7 striaght crossed are 700.00 set 

i will shoot you a pm with shipping costs


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN THOSE ARE NICE IF GOLD WASNT SO MUCH ILL GET MINES WITH GOLD NIPPLES......*


Thanks for the biz Eddie ...I will put the order in this morning ........Thanks for being my first sale here on layitlow since I decided to make a comeback :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

You are gonna do well D-Cheeze stay positive my brother and wishing you all the best in wheel sales!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

D-Cheeze said:


> Thanks for the biz Eddie ...I will put the order in this morning ........Thanks for being my first sale here on layitlow since I decided to make a comeback :thumbsup:




:run:


----------



## D-Cheeze

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> You are gonna do well D-Cheeze stay positive my brother and wishing you all the best in wheel sales!!!


Thanks man


----------



## MISTER ED

hey what size are the recess for the chips.....unless they got caddy chips...


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> hey what size are the recess for the chips.....unless they got caddy chips...


2.25 ...let me see what i can come up with for you Eddie !!


----------



## MISTER ED

D-Cheeze said:


> 2.25 ...let me see what i can come up with for you Eddie !!


thanx


----------



## D-Cheeze

72 spokes crosslaced 










72 spokes straight laced 










new straight cross laced


----------



## BIG E 602

whats the prices on the 72s? can u get 13 x 5.5s? thx


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIG E 602 said:


> whats the prices on the 72s? can u get 13 x 5.5s? thx


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> thanx


sent you a text pic ...let me know Eddie


----------



## D-Cheeze

sorry to say out of 13 inch uniroyal at the moment ....will have more in 3 weeks


----------



## D-Cheeze

back to the top


----------



## brn2ridelo

D-Cheeze said:


> back to the top


just curious but do you have or can you get anything for Roadstars


----------



## D-Cheeze

brn2ridelo said:


> just curious but do you have or can you get anything for Roadstars


sorry man but thats a no  ....i personnally have a set of locks and 3 wings with chips for series 3 I might consider selling but thats about it


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIG E 602 THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ON THE 13X5.5 ALL CHROME CROSSLACED 72'S ....GONNA GET THEM GOING FOR YOU RIGHT AWAY GIMME A WEEK OR 2 

WHO'S NEXT ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz

let me know when tires are back in stock


----------



## D-Cheeze

west coast ridaz said:


> let me know when tires are back in stock


should be end of the month .................... i will pm you Sergio


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> As Some of you may or may not know I used to sell wheels and tires on this forum up to about 2 years ago. I stopped because the new owner of Og wire came on here and basically under cut me ( real nice thing to do to one of your best dealers ) and quality control under his ownership dropped dramatically . I have noticed lately there have been few issues with the wheel sellers on here so I figure I might want to give it another shot !
> 
> I have been talking to Galaxy wire wheels about doing it again with there ever expanding line of wheels . I will say this I prolly wont be the cheapest but I guarentee that I will do business like I always have and give the best customer service possible at a fair price . I have been selling on here for over 8 years with over 3000 sales under my belt and have never burned anybody . Ask any of my past customers .
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what the people of layitlow think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 100 spoke all chrome wheels with 4 knock off , 4 adapters and one tool
> 
> 13x7 395.00
> 14x7 405.00
> 15x7 415.00
> 16x7 450.00
> 17x8 530.00
> 18x8 575.00
> 20x8 620.00
> 
> add 15.00 per wheel for 14x6 of 13x5.5
> 
> all chrome 150 spokes
> 20x8 680.00
> 22x8 725.00
> 24x9.5 1650.00
> 
> all chrome 72 spoke cross laced chrome spokes and nips
> 
> 13x7 575.00
> 14x7 575.00
> 
> 
> Upgrades powder coat and gold ( add on pricing )
> 
> Color spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color spokes 20-22 150 spokes 200.00
> Color nipples 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color nipples 150 spokes 190.00
> Color hub 100.00
> Color outer or dish 250.00
> Color knock off 100.00
> 
> 
> USA quality gold plating
> Gold spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 225.00
> Gold spokes 20-22 150 spokes 350.00
> Gold nipples 72-100 spokes 175.00
> Gold nipples 150 spokes 250.00
> Gold hub 160.00
> Gold knock offs 120.00
> 
> (GOLD PRICE ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME DUE TO FLUCTUATING GOLD PRICES PM ME FOR CURRENT PRICING )
> 
> Tire prices
> 175/70-14 small white wall hankooks 75.00 each
> 155/80-13 small white wall uniroyals 75.00 each
> 
> Sample package with tires mouunted and balance
> 
> 13x7 all chrome 795.00
> 14x7 all chrome 805.00
> 
> Upgrades availible for color and gold
> 
> All prices do not include shipping . Pm me for shipping quote !!!​


TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Big E 602 your 13x5.5 crosslaced wheels are shipped yesterday ...few days early:thumbsup: ....thanks again for the biz


----------



## BIG E 602

ur the man rich, they jus got dropped off at the house, great service, fast turnaround


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIG E 602 said:


> ur the man rich, they jus got dropped off at the house, great service, fast turnaround


thanks man I do try my best for everyone of my customers ....thanks again for the bizness


----------



## MISTER ED

*:wave: so how are mines...L:nicoderm::nicoderm:KING*


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

whats good bro seems like you are on your game with these wheels I have been trying to buy some on here bnut hardly anyone responds Im looking for 72 spoke cross laced all chrome with the zennith stle knoock off can you get the chevy emblems on there shipped 77407


----------



## DeltaDevil88

13s back in stock????!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> *:wave: so how are mines...L:nicoderm::nicoderm:KING*


should ship next week ....the gold stuff takes a little longer then all chromes


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> 13s back in stock????!!


next week ....wedsday or thursday ...i will pm you as soon as i find out


----------



## D-Cheeze

6TRAE_DROP said:


> whats good bro seems like you are on your game with these wheels I have been trying to buy some on here bnut hardly anyone responds Im looking for 72 spoke cross laced all chrome with the zennith stle knoock off can you get the chevy emblems on there shipped 77407


pm sent


----------



## MISTER ED

D-Cheeze said:


> should ship next week ....the gold stuff takes a little longer then all chromes


that's cool just being nosy


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> that's cool just being nosy


It's all good man ...no worries ...I am on top of it !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> *:wave: so how are mines...L:nicoderm::nicoderm:KING*












shipping monday or tuesday my friend .....the right knock offs will be in there not these


----------



## D-Cheeze

right knock offs


----------



## MISTER ED

oh yes baby.....mine all mine....:thumbsup:


----------



## sour diesel

MISTER ED said:


> oh yes baby.....mine all mine....:thumbsup:


Oh shit


----------



## Brow~N~flunC

BIG E 602 said:


> whats the prices on the 72s? can u get 13 x 5.5s? thx



x2 shipped to 31768


----------



## D-Cheeze

Brow~N~flunC said:


> x2 shipped to 31768


Pm sent


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

D Cheeze looks like you are top of things rims look good as well keep up good work wishing you the best if you are going to be at any of the showsor toy drives in the San Jose area let me know would like to meet you and shake your hand D Cheeze doin business like it should be


----------



## MISTER ED

very good guy to do business with.....


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> D Cheeze looks like you are top of things rims look good as well keep up good work wishing you the best if you are going to be at any of the showsor toy drives in the San Jose area let me know would like to meet you and shake your hand D Cheeze doin business like it should be


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> very good guy to do business with.....


shipping today ...will pm you later with the tracking numbers


----------



## DanielDucati

whats the ticket on a set of these?


D-Cheeze said:


> shipping monday or tuesday my friend .....the right knock offs will be in there not these


----------



## scrape'n-by

what bout shipping to east coast..thats the biggest problem we have here there are no distributors for any..that are a good price..395 is great but the shipping kills it by the time they get here..we need a east coast go to guy..


----------



## Jack Bauer

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow::run::drama: OK... WAS JUS CHECKING OUT YOUR SOON TO BE PRICE'S SINCE YOU HAVE NOT POSTED THEM WHEN OTHERS ASKED ASWELL..
> BUT THANKS ANYWAY I GUESS:around:


Why is it when someone mentions anything about selling wheels you come to their topic being a smart ass little bitch. You've done it to other Layitlow members in the past too. Between your smug attitude and putos like JD ripping people off, I'm sure Mr Cheese will do very good on this site. Because not only is he one of the best sellers on this site, but his attitude is great, you'll never see him acting like a bitch in someone else's topic like you do.


----------



## Jack Bauer

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow:...Still gonna run your mouth over a simple price quote huh....... :roflmao:


You and JD should go in business together. Both yall fools have shitty business etiquette. You came in this topic acting like a punk and now you're gonna call him out, man GTFO and take your pansy ass jealousy with you.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Jack Bauer said:


> Why is it when someone mentions anything about selling wheels you come to their topic being a smart ass little bitch. You've done it to other Layitlow members in the past too. Between your smug attitude and putos like JD ripping people off, I'm sure Mr Cheese will do very good on this site. Because not only is he one of the best sellers on this site, but his attitude is great, you'll never see him acting like a bitch in someone else's topic like you do.


Bitch ass coward hiding behind your screen.. keep talking shit..lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Jack Bauer said:


> Why is it when someone mentions anything about selling wheels you come to their topic being a smart ass little bitch. You've done it to other Layitlow members in the past too. Between your smug attitude and putos like JD ripping people off, I'm sure Mr Cheese will do very good on this site. Because not only is he one of the best sellers on this site, but his attitude is great, you'll never see him acting like a bitch in someone else's topic like you do.


Your just another Bitch ass coward hiding behind your screen.. keep talking shit..lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Jack Bauer said:


> You and JD should go in business together. Both yall fools have shitty business etiquette. You came in this topic acting like a punk and now you're gonna call him out, man GTFO and take your pansy ass jealousy with you.


Holy Fuck this guy loves the taste of cock..he jus keeps chokin it down inch by inch..Cheerleading Punk bitch ass coward keep hiding behind your pc and running your stupid fuckin cocksuckn hole in your face blah!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

never knew Mr Cheese has such a cool voice, lmmfao...


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TATTOO-76 said:


> never knew Mr Cheese has such a cool voice, lmmfao...


Now that shit is funny............:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## 1229

D-Cheeze said:


> shipping today ...will pm you later with the tracking numbers


glad to see someone HONEST is selling wires.


----------



## MISTER ED

D-Cheeze said:


> shipping today ...will pm you later with the tracking numbers



:thumbsup: 

and ya punks need to start ya own bullshit topic especially roadster Robinson always trying to mess up someone topic d-cheese is a good business guy I ordered my rims two weeks ago because of the gold plating and they already on their way to me in Miami.......


----------



## MISTER ED

scrape'n-by said:


> what bout shipping to east coast..thats the biggest problem we have here there are no distributors for any..that are a good price..395 is great but the shipping kills it by the time they get here..we need a east coast go to guy..



they coming to me already homie and I'm in Miami....


----------



## D-Cheeze

TATTOO-76 said:


> never knew Mr Cheese has such a cool voice, lmmfao...


fuck i am never gonna live that one down .......i was hoping that would never show up on here .....thanks tattoo....j/k:rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

scrape'n-by said:


> what bout shipping to east coast..thats the biggest problem we have here there are no distributors for any..that are a good price..395 is great but the shipping kills it by the time they get here..we need a east coast go to guy..





Jack Bauer said:


> Why is it when someone mentions anything about selling wheels you come to their topic being a smart ass little bitch. You've done it to other Layitlow members in the past too. Between your smug attitude and putos like JD ripping people off, I'm sure Mr Cheese will do very good on this site. Because not only is he one of the best sellers on this site, but his attitude is great, you'll never see him acting like a bitch in someone else's topic like you do.





Jack Bauer said:


> You and JD should go in business together. Both yall fools have shitty business etiquette. You came in this topic acting like a punk and now you're gonna call him out, man GTFO and take your pansy ass jealousy with you.





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Bitch ass coward hiding behind your screen.. keep talking shit..lol





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Your just another Bitch ass coward hiding behind your screen.. keep talking shit..lol


wow i dont check the topic for 12 hours and this is what i get .....cant we all just get along ....i aeint got any issues with anyone 



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Now that shit is funny............:rofl::roflmao:





TATTOO-76 said:


> glad to see someone HONEST is selling wires.


thanks man ...i am trying


----------



## Jack Bauer

I definitely don't want to bring negative attention to your topic. I know you're a very honest guy with a great attitude about things. Good luck with rim sells, the good people of Layitlow need an honest wheel dealer for sure.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Jack Bauer said:


> I definitely don't want to bring negative attention to your topic. I know you're a very honest guy with a great attitude about things. Good luck with rim sells, the good people of Layitlow need an honest wheel dealer for sure.


:h5:


----------



## .TODD

MISTER ED said:


> very good guy to do business with.....


x99


----------



## D-Cheeze

GEE_RYDES THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS ON THE 18X8 STANDARDS ....WILL GET THOSE SHIPPED OUT TOMMARROW !!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

20's all chrome 5 lug for chevy suburban, 93 model. sahipped to 77979 tx? let me know


----------



## D-Cheeze

[email protected] said:


> 20's all chrome 5 lug for chevy suburban, 93 model. sahipped to 77979 tx? let me know


PM SENT


----------



## baggedout81

LMK bro


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> LMK bro


sorry for the lag man ...with christmas coming been real busy .......gonna dig through the stuff in the garage this weekend ....i will hit you up on monday :thumbsup:....should have what you want


----------



## baggedout81

no problem chief.No big hurry


----------



## lone star

big cheese in this bitch


----------



## 1SJESR

TO THE TOP FOR THE SAN JO HOMIE!


----------



## rollindeep408

Good shit rich glad to see you selling rims again I think you will put alot of fools to shame here doing business the way it supposed to be done with honesty and integrity .


----------



## D-Cheeze

1SJESR said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE SAN JO HOMIE!


Thanks man ...just doing what I do


----------



## D-Cheeze

rollindeep408 said:


> Good shit rich glad to see you selling rims again I think you will put alot of fools to shame here doing business the way it supposed to be done with honesty and integrity .


Thanks Ray I appreciate the good words


----------



## D-Cheeze

Joe ( dirtybirdII) Thnaks for the biz on the tires ...will have you ready for tommarrow


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mounting up first set of spokes on our brand new machine


----------



## ~JALISCO~

señor quezo, whats the price in some straight lace 72 spoke 13x7


----------



## ~JALISCO~

oh yeah, TTT


----------



## Jc1chb

Can u do the 100 spoke double cross lace like the ones Envious use to make? If so, how much all chrome 14x7?


----------



## D-Cheeze

~JALISCO~ said:


> señor quezo, whats the price in some straight lace 72 spoke 13x7


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Jc1chb said:


> Can u do the 100 spoke double cross lace like the ones Envious use to make? If so, how much all chrome 14x7?


sorry man ...Not offering those ....hit up g-boys .,.... I think thats where nicky was getting them from


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry man ...Not offering those ....hit up g-boys .,.... I think thats where nicky was getting them from


:shocked::happysad:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## C-LO9492

*Hey D you posting up the varieties of wheels?? 

TTT*


----------



## six 2

D-CHEEZE IS THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

got my wheels in today they look great once the car is painted I will be posting pics thanks again.....


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> got my wheels in today they look great once the car is painted I will be posting pics thanks again.....


right on man .....glad your happy ....post those pics here as soon as you gett them on !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

finnally 13x7 100 spokes are back in stock and ready to go ....who needs some ...pm me with your needs !!!!!!!!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

`Yo Big Rich, just letting you know that I am glad to see ya back into selling wire wheels again. I of course will be doing business with you again once I get situated. Stay up homie and hopefully one day soon I will swing by the shop.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Happy new year to everyone ....hope 2012 is a great year for everyone !!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Top_Dog_Calistyle said:


> `Yo Big Rich, just letting you know that I am glad to see ya back into selling wire wheels again. I of course will be doing business with you again once I get situated. Stay up homie and hopefully one day soon I will swing by the shop.


Right on Byron !!!! Yeah just taking another stab at it ...Been all kinds of drama with the sellers on here ...I figure i would give the lil people a drama free way of buyinh wheels !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Cross laced diamond cut spokes now availible ....starting @675.00 set + shipping all chrome


----------



## D-Cheeze

Few samples wheels ..............


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## baggedout81

Holly Sheep Chit!!!!! Diamond cut 72's:sprint:

Dam Rich doing big things for the new year


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

THESE LOOK NICE!!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for something like this but 100spokes n 2 ear ko's 14x7 revers


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> THESE LOOK NICE!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some 14x7 standards I sold 66stanglover a few months back ..... Car is in France


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## singlepumphopper

How much for a set of 13X7 goldcenters and a set of 13X7 all chrome with brown or tan spokes, no tires just rims with all accessories shipped to Wilmington NC 28457


----------



## D-Cheeze

singlepumphopper said:


> How much for a set of 13X7 goldcenters and a set of 13X7 all chrome with brown or tan spokes, no tires just rims with all accessories shipped to Wilmington NC 28457


Pm sent


----------



## djnonsense

how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 reversed all accessories shipped to 75062


----------



## D-Cheeze

djnonsense said:


> how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 reversed all accessories shipped to 75062


pm sent


----------



## singlepumphopper

D-Cheeze said:


> Pm sent


that was a quick reply too, dint expect it to b that quick, AND GREAT PRICE!!!!!! WE WILL DO BUISNESS PRETTY SOON....:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

:inout:


----------



## sic7impala

How much for 13x7 black dish and spokes with tires. Pick up


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :wow::run::drama: OK... WAS JUS CHECKING OUT YOUR SOON TO BE PRICE'S SINCE YOU HAVE NOT POSTED THEM WHEN OTHERS ASKED ASWELL..
> BUT THANKS ANYWAY I GUESS:around:



2. Sidebuster http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Someone who in gets in to other peoples conversations without being directly acknowledged or asked for an interjection of some sort.

 


----------



## baggedout81

never heard of that b4


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> 2.
> Sidebuster
> Someone who in gets in to other peoples conversations without being directly acknowledged or asked for an interjection of some sort.
> 
>  


STILL INTIMIDATED & :tears: HUH??? 
DAM.. YOU LET SHIT GO TO YOUR HEAD AND FUCK WITH YOU HUH D??


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

baggedout81 said:


> never heard of that b4


FOOL MUST BE WEAK MINDED.........
***** STILL CRYIN BOUT A POST I LEFT IN HIS TOPIC MONTH'S AGO.........
:wowAMN!!


----------



## baggedout81

i dont know about all of that.I was just stating ive never honesty heard that before


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

baggedout81 said:


> i dont know about all of that.I was just stating ive never honesty heard that before


ME NEITHER.........
BUT I GUESS IN D CHZEZ EYE'S IM ONE :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> STILL INTIMIDATED & :tears: HUH???
> DAM.. YOU LET SHIT GO TO YOUR HEAD AND FUCK WITH YOU HUH D??


Intimidated never man .....I just saw that discripstion on the urban dictionary site and thought of you .....hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa.....go smoke some more weed and chill out


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> Intimidated never man .....I just saw that discripstion on the urban dictionary site and thought of you .....hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa.....go smoke some more weed and chill out


lol...:twak: srry smoke dawg im not a user...but dont be worried on already chillin with my corona's:yes:


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## BUD

How much for 4-13x7 100spoke all chrome shipped to Amarillo, TX 79107? No accessories or tires, just the rims. Also a price on colored hub and outter dish?


----------



## Yogi

Pm me price shipped to 55305 thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

Bud and yogi will get you those prices Monday morning when I am back at work 

Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some 18's for GEE RYDES..... Thanks for sending me the pics Dave !!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

D-Cheeze said:


> Some 18's for GEE RYDES..... Thanks for sending me the pics Dave !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

BUD said:


> How much for 4-13x7 100spoke all chrome shipped to Amarillo, TX 79107? No accessories or tires, just the rims. Also a price on colored hub and outter dish?


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Yogi said:


> Pm me price shipped to 55305 thanks


pm sent


----------



## sic7impala

sic7impala said:


> How much for 13x7 black dish and spokes with tires. Pick up


No quote yet


----------



## D-Cheeze

sic7impala said:


> No quote yet


sorry missed your reply ....pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Valou thanks for the business on the custom teal 13's .....i will post pics as soon as there done


----------



## baggedout81

Yo Rich what did ya end up finding?


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> Yo Rich what did ya end up finding?


Thanks for the patience 

got 1 set of purples and i think you said yellow or orange ...either way i got both ...i also have tons ouf chrome two wings and few hexes and few bullets ....let me know what you want


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> Thanks for the patience
> 
> got 1 set of purples and i think you said yellow or orange ...either way i got both ...i also have tons ouf chrome two wings and few hexes and few bullets ....let me know what you want


oh and i got tons of clear ones if you want to paint them to match !!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

back ttt


----------



## .TODD




----------



## .TODD




----------



## Sanchos mustache

How much for 13 inch tires with the wide whitewall ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Sanchos mustache said:


> How much for 13 inch tires with the wide whitewall ?


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Sanchos mustache said:


> How much for 13 inch tires with the wide whitewall ?



Thanks for the biz Sancho...shipping today


----------



## Yogi

D-Cheeze said:


> pm sent


:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

How much for 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke reversed shippd to 79045


----------



## KAKALAK

bump


----------



## D-Cheeze

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> How much for 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke reversed shippd to 79045


pm sent 


KAKALAK said:


> bump


thanks mang


----------



## D-Cheeze

Got these brand new zenith locking ko's with black chips and outer rings 450.00 shipped ....price is firm ....no low ballers Please


----------



## D-Cheeze

.TODD said:


>





.TODD said:


>


so everyone know these are not wheels I produced ....just posted by todd as an example


----------



## KAKALAK

:h5:


----------



## livnlow713

how much shipped to 77015


----------



## el peyotero

I bought my wire wheels and tires from D-Cheese for my big body years ago. good seller! PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

lookin for some wire wheels that will fit my 2003 DHS without rubbing and sticking out too far. if i could get some 16s that would fit these vogue tires that would be ideal. Can u help me out homie?







[/IMG]


----------



## D-Cheeze

el peyotero said:


> lookin for some wire wheels that will fit my 2003 DHS without rubbing and sticking out too far. if i could get some 16s that would fit these vogue tires that would be ideal. Can u help me out homie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


was good talking to you today Marc !!!


----------



## el peyotero

D-Cheeze said:


> was good talking to you today Marc !!!


likewise homie thanks for all the info and fast response time. I will keep in touch when i need some new wheels down the road for sure


----------



## Sanchos mustache

Tires got here today .Thank you homeboy!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Sanchos mustache said:


> Tires got here today .Thank you homeboy!


anytime man ...glad I could help


----------



## low760low

How much for 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke reverse?


----------



## firme63ragtop

DO U HAVE ANY PICTURES OF 72 STRAIGHT LACED DIAMOND CUT SPOKES ?:biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

low760low said:


> How much for 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke reverse?


pm me this also


----------



## D-Cheeze

firme63ragtop said:


> DO U HAVE ANY PICTURES OF 72 STRAIGHT LACED DIAMOND CUT SPOKES ?:biggrin:


I will check on Monday


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

D-Cheeze said:


> I will check on Monday


D Cheeze sounds and looks like you are handling business as usual all poositive in here keep it up !!!


----------



## caprice on dz

How much for 14x7 all chrome with straight 2 bars shipped to 21225?


----------



## UCE*EP

USO... Ready to make that tire package purchase!!! 13's 72 spoke all chrome.... ship to APO.AE 09366.. PMME price.. I will call you on Monday morning for payment.. Wish you a great weekend fam..:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

I will get back with everyone on Monday


----------



## UCE*EP

D-Cheeze said:


> I will get back with everyone on Monday


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

custom set going to France


----------



## D-Cheeze

caprice on dz said:


> How much for 14x7 all chrome with straight 2 bars shipped to 21225?


pm sent 



UCE*EP said:


> USO... Ready to make that tire package purchase!!! 13's 72 spoke all chrome.... ship to APO.AE 09366.. PMME price.. I will call you on Monday morning for payment.. Wish you a great weekend fam..:thumbsup:


Good talking to you this morning Uso ....Sent you an email


----------



## baggedout81

D-Cheeze said:


> custom set going to France


these would be dope in blue!!!


----------



## Lolohopper

.TODD said:


>



How much shipped to 91745???

14" or 13" ???


----------



## D-Cheeze

Lolohopper said:


> How much shipped to 91745???
> 
> 14" or 13" ???


those are not something i made ....those are from Zenith of california (R.I.P.)


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## HighLife

How much for a set of 100 spoke13s gold spokes and hub shipped to 22193


----------



## D-Cheeze

MONEY-MAKER thanks for the biz on the knockoffs will get them on the way when i get them back from chrome ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

HighLife said:


> How much for a set of 100 spoke13s gold spokes and hub shipped to 22193


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

[h=2]BAGGEDOUT81 , 66STANGLOVER THAKS FOR THE BUSINESS ...I DO APPRECIATE IT !!!!![/h]

RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> custom set going to France


VALOU THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## UCE*EP

Rich,

I just received the email thanks... Is there anyway you can mount some tiger paws instead? LMK


----------



## Big Hollywood

Cheese, how much for some 13x7 72-spoke cross lace, all black with red nipples and red hubs, with tires but no other accessories to 98116?


----------



## D-Cheeze

66stanglover ... Wheels are almost ready 










Little sneak peak


----------



## D-Cheeze

Uniroyal 13's finally back in stock


----------



## D-Cheeze

Big Hollywood said:


> Cheese, how much for some 13x7 72-spoke cross lace, all black with red nipples and red hubs, with tires but no other accessories to 98116?


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

UCE*EP said:


> Rich,
> 
> I just received the email thanks... Is there anyway you can mount some tiger paws instead? LMK


 I got it ....sent you a response


----------



## low760low

13x7 all chrome shipped to 92081


----------



## D-Cheeze

low760low said:


> 13x7 all chrome shipped to 92081


pm sent


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

[QUOTE =livnlow713;15019700]








how much shipped to 77015[/QUOTE]

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## gervais_85

Hey homie need prices for a set of chrome 2 prong ko and how much for 13in tires.


----------



## .TODD

bump


----------



## .TODD




----------



## D-Cheeze

gervais_85 said:


> Hey homie need prices for a set of chrome 2 prong ko and how much for 13in tires.


pm sent 


.TODD said:


> bump


Thanks man !!!!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

D-Cheeze said:


> MONEY-MAKER thanks for the biz on the knockoffs will get them on the way when i get them back from chrome ....


:thumbsup: *Cant wait!!! Thanks again...*


----------



## TKeeby79

D-Cheeze said:


> Uniroyal 13's finally back in stock


How Much a set?


----------



## D-Cheeze

TKeeby79 said:


> How Much a set?


75.00 each ....300.00 set


----------



## D-Cheeze

Luxuriousmontreal ( dave ) thanks for the business on the tires ....cant wait to see them wrapped around those new wire wheel kings .....soon as charlie calls me i will go get them and mount them up


----------



## D-Cheeze

morning bump ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

66stanglover and valou ... Wheels got to me today ... See you beginning of next month


----------



## SPOOK82

D-Cheeze said:


> 66stanglover and valou ... Wheels got to me today ... See you beginning of next month


NICE


----------



## lone star

sup rich ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES

you got any 14 in tires


----------



## MISTER ED

D-Cheeze said:


> 66stanglover and valou ... Wheels got to me today ... See you beginning of next month


*its like crips and bloods *...


----------



## D-Cheeze

MISTER ED said:


> *its like crips and bloods *...


Lol


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

what up Rich do you have any more pics of your Impala I would like to see more pics of it all angles plz haha no really like that Impala with the skirts with the molding through it


----------



## D-Cheeze

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> what up Rich do you have any more pics of your Impala I would like to see more pics of it all angles plz haha no really like that Impala with the skirts with the molding through it



















Pic with stocks and skirts









On 14 inch spokes


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Thanks Rich that is bad ass


----------



## D-Cheeze

elbully63 ....your 13x5.5 for your brother will ship out tmmarrow ...thansk for the biz


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> MONEY-MAKER thanks for the biz on the knockoffs will get them on the way when i get them back from chrome ....


just got word ....shipping on friday


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

D-Cheeze said:


> just got word ....shipping on friday


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## D-Cheeze

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> you got any 14 in tires


hankooks 175/70-14 ww ....75.00 each


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Centillac

new straight cross lace


hey homie how much for 4 14x6 like the pic on the top but candy apple red but like the rim below sorry for posting the competition. pm thanks


----------



## ars!n

Hell yeah!!!!! Good Luck homie! Glad to see you get into the rim bidness (no ****)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Rich is a straight up guy...When a lot of so called good guys became crooks and thieves through the years, Rich always delivers and is 10000% trustworthy!!!uffin:uffin: I would only deal with him and Charlie from WWK for wheels on here and nobody else!!uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-Cheeze said:


> Luxuriousmontreal ( dave ) thanks for the business on the tires ....cant wait to see them wrapped around those new wire wheel kings .....soon as charlie calls me i will go get them and mount them up


thanks Rich for the good service brotheruffin:


----------



## lone star




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Rich is a straight up guy...When a lot of so called good guys became crooks and thieves through the years, Rich always delivers and is 10000% trustworthy!!!uffin:uffin: I would only deal with him and Charlie from WWK for wheels on here and nobody else!!uffin:


I feel the same about that never any BS or misleading garbage just straight forward info and damm good business men WWK and D Cheeze TTT


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

D-Cheeze said:


> 66stanglover and valou ... Wheels got to me today ... See you beginning of next month


How much for them red rims homie shipped to 83301.


----------



## binky79

D-Cheeze said:


> custom set going to France



how much for these knock off's


----------



## Catalyzed

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I feel the same about that never any BS or misleading garbage just straight forward info and damm good business men WWK and D Cheeze TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ars!n said:


> Hell yeah!!!!! Good Luck homie! Glad to see you get into the rim bidness (no ****)


thanks man 



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Rich is a straight up guy...When a lot of so called good guys became crooks and thieves through the years, Rich always delivers and is 10000% trustworthy!!!uffin:uffin: I would only deal with him and Charlie from WWK for wheels on here and nobody else!!uffin:


I appreciate the good words my brotha 



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> thanks Rich for the good service brotheruffin:


thanks for all the biz you have snt my way Dave !!!



66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> I feel the same about that never any BS or misleading garbage just straight forward info and damm good business men WWK and D Cheeze TTT





Centillac said:


> new straight cross lace
> 
> 
> hey homie how much for 4 14x6 like the pic on the top but candy apple red but like the rim below sorry for posting the competition. pm thanks


sorry man no 14x6 in the straight crossed .....just 100 spokes or 72 crossed 


lone star said:


>


whats up my brotha ...thanks for the bump 


binky79 said:


> how much for these knock off's


pm sent 



LIVIN LOW IDAHO said:


> How much for them red rims homie shipped to 83301.


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

sold out on 13 inch uniroyals for the moment ....hope to have more in the next couple weeks ...do have a few milestars if anyone is interested


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Hey man this is a relief to know that youre in the wheel busineess!! You had great service from everything else i bought from you!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Ssup homIe do you have 72 spoke straight laced?


----------



## D-Cheeze

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Hey man this is a relief to know that youre in the wheel busineess!! You had great service from everything else i bought from you!


:thumbsup:



TRAVIESO87 said:


> Ssup homIe do you have 72 spoke straight laced?


yes sir 72 spokes straight with stainless spokes .....let me know what you where thinking


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TTT for Rich!!uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED

*I SEE YOU HAD THE TITLE CHANGED NICE...YOU MUST HAVE PULL LIKE THAT.....*


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry my bad that was for chrome spokes ( just found out there discontinuing chrome spokes and only doing stainless as of 11-20 )
> stainless spoked 72's are 895.00
> sorry for any confusion
> 
> Rich


ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS

MISTER ED said:


> *I SEE YOU HAD THE TITLE CHANGED NICE...YOU MUST HAVE PULL LIKE THAT.....*


Literally double click to highlight the title and type in a new one. If a mod won't change something 4 u they are either never online or lazy as fuck


----------



## D-Cheeze

CoupeDTS said:


> Literally double click to highlight the title and type in a new one. If a mod won't change something 4 u they are either never online or lazy as fuck


yeah that easy when your a Mod ....One of the coolest Mods did it for me


----------



## wannabelowrider

CoupeDTS said:


> Literally double click to highlight the title and type in a new one. If a mod won't change something 4 u they are either never online or lazy as fuck


:roflmao: isnt that the truth!!

TTT for Rich


----------



## 93 CADDY

Sent you a pm the other day bout some rims. Hit me up. Thanx


----------



## D-Cheeze

93 CADDY said:


> Sent you a pm the other day bout some rims. Hit me up. Thanx


sorry i must have missed it....been getting bombarded by quotes ......pm sent


----------



## rIdaho

Hey wats up? I was curious for (2)100 str8 laced, 14x6, and a tucked-in offset for my lady's 90 sedan de ville w/ skirts???


----------



## D-Cheeze

rIdaho said:


> Hey wats up? I was curious for (2)100 str8 laced, 14x6, and a tucked-in offset for my lady's 90 sedan de ville w/ skirts???


pm sent


----------



## MONEY-MAKER




----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Just wheels or just accessories too??? Looking for chrome smooth bullets... Any advice???


----------



## SJ RIDER

was up rich hope all is good with u n da family.can i get a price for 13x7 72 str8 lace red spokes.also for red red spokes n dish thx


----------



## umlolo

Need price for the 13x7 cross lace with gold hub an nip saw a pic a few pages back 95301
Zip code


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry i must have missed it....been getting bombarded by quotes ......pm sent


Sent ya a pm a few days ago homie...waiting on a reply thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

I will get back to everyone on Monday when I am
Back at work .... Sorry but Don't typically respond on weekends :nicoderm:


----------



## jtreb8240

HOW MUCH FOR SET OF 14X7 WITH GRAY DISH BLACK NIPPLES GREY SPOKES REST CHROME WITH ACC SHIPPED TO 45430


----------



## D-Cheeze

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Sent ya a pm a few days ago homie...waiting on a reply thanks


got it man sorry for the lag ....dont repsond to pm's or check on here on the weekends ....pm sent this morning 


SJ RIDER said:


> was up rich hope all is good with u n da family.can i get a price for 13x7 72 str8 lace red spokes.also for red red spokes n dish thx


pm sent steve 


84euroclipbrougham said:


> Just wheels or just accessories too??? Looking for chrome smooth bullets... Any advice???


sorry man dont have any availible


----------



## D-Cheeze

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> Sent ya a pm a few days ago homie...waiting on a reply thanks


<BR>got it man sorry for the lag ....dont repsond to pm's or check on here on the weekends ....pm sent this morning <BR>


SJ RIDER said:


> was up rich hope all is good with u n da family.can i get a price for 13x7 72 str8 lace red spokes.also for red red spokes n dish thx


<BR><BR>pm sent steve <BR>


84euroclipbrougham said:


> Just wheels or just accessories too??? Looking for chrome smooth bullets... Any advice???


<BR><BR>sorry man dont have any availible


----------



## D-Cheeze

jtreb8240 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR SET OF 14X7 WITH GRAY DISH BLACK NIPPLES GREY SPOKES REST CHROME WITH ACC SHIPPED TO 45430


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

umlolo said:


> Need price for the 13x7 cross lace with gold hub an nip saw a pic a few pages back 95301
> Zip code


pm sent with a question


----------



## og flip from frisco

Sup Brother. Glad to see you back an action. Hey one of my club member needs a set of tires 155/80/13. How can I hook up with you.
Donny


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

D-Cheeze has always done right by me. uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

og flip from frisco said:


> Sup Brother. Glad to see you back an action. Hey one of my club member needs a set of tires 155/80/13. How can I hook up with you.
> Donny


Pm sent Uso 


Coupe'n It said:


> D-Cheeze has always done right by me. uffin:


thanks man ...I always try my best


----------



## TKeeby79

PM Sent..


----------



## D-Cheeze

TKeeby79 said:


> PM Sent..


got it and pm sent back


----------



## CHEVY45467SS

D-Cheeze said:


> gonna make my final decision about doing this on monday


How much for these 14/7 and 13/7 shipped to 76117 no tires 67 impala 72 spokes xlace


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*TTT For a 100% A++ seller with great customer service... I will be doing business with the homie Rich from now on!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## SPOOK82

pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

CHEVY45467SS said:


> How much for these 14/7 and 13/7 shipped to 76117 no tires 67 impala 72 spokes xlace


pm sent


----------



## %candy mobile%

how much for some all chrome 13x7 100 spokes shipped to 87121


----------



## D-Cheeze

SPOOK82 said:


> pm sent


got it ...pm returned 


%candy mobile% said:


> how much for some all chrome 13x7 100 spokes shipped to 87121


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *TTT For a 100% A++ seller with great customer service... I will be doing business with the homie Rich from now on!! :thumbsup:*


glad your happy man ...Thanks for your patinece .............i do apprcieate the business and the good feedback


----------



## baggedout81

You what up Og tripple Og tripple tripple og


----------



## 831impala63

how much for some chrome 13x7 100 spokes shipped to 93926. also what's the price difference if i add gold center hub and nipples? Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> You what up Og tripple Og tripple tripple og


HAHAAHHA TO FUNNY 



831impala63 said:


> how much for some chrome 13x7 100 spokes shipped to 93926. also what's the price difference if i add gold center hub and nipples? Thanks


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Trevor G

14x7 chrome 100 spoke reverse the same price as regular? shipping to 58765?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

Trevor G said:


> 14x7 chrome 100 spoke reverse the same price as regular? shipping to 58765?


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## giggles 91

D-Cheese all of my mentors say your the number one guy to goto for spoke!:thumbsup:

I was wondering about pricing on some 13x7 100 spokes, gold spokes, all else chrome with tires!
Also can you send pricing on same item all chrome no gold to 60099

thank you,
Giggles


----------



## D-Cheeze

giggles 91 said:


> D-Cheese all of my mentors say your the number one guy to goto for spoke!:thumbsup:
> 
> I was wondering about pricing on some 13x7 100 spokes, gold spokes, all else chrome with tires!
> Also can you send pricing on same item all chrome no gold to 60099
> 
> thank you,
> Giggles


Left work for the day .....I will get you that price in the am Lux


----------



## giggles 91

D-Cheeze said:


> Left work for the day .....I will get you that price in the am Lux


Ok thank you D-Cheeze


----------



## DeltaDevil88

(2) 13x7 100 spoke chrome to 75078 quote w/ accys and w/o accys


----------



## D-Cheeze

bay_regal thanks for the biz on the 14x7 standards ....should have those shipped buy weds or thursday ...will pm you the tracking as soon as they go


----------



## D-Cheeze

giggles 91 said:


> Ok thank you D-Cheeze


sent ya that pm Lux !!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

giggles 91 said:


> D-Cheese all of my mentors say your the number one guy to goto for spoke!:thumbsup:
> 
> I was wondering about pricing on some 13x7 100 spokes, gold spokes, all else chrome with tires!
> Also can you send pricing on same item all chrome no gold to 60099
> 
> thank you,
> Giggles


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Lemme get that quote Playa!


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Lemme get that quote Playa!


weird ...I sent that earlier today ....let me know if you still havnt got it ?>


----------



## bay_regal

D-Cheeze said:


> bay_regal thanks for the biz on the 14x7 standards ....should have those shipped buy weds or thursday ...will pm you the tracking as soon as they go


Right on Rich! Thanks for going the extra mile to help me see what will actually fit on my Deuce!


----------



## D-Cheeze

bay_regal said:


> Right on Rick! Thanks for going the extra mile to help me see what will actually fit on my Deuce!


no big deal bro ...thats what I do .....i will text you the tracking as soon as i get it .....thanks again for the business


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## baggedout81

Bumpity

Hey rich,im working on something you might be interesded in.Might help us both out


----------



## 3wishz

DanielDucati said:


> These are nice! :thumbsup:


HOW MUCH 14 X 7 72 straight/cross ALL CHROME W/ ZENITH KNOCK OFF.


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> Bumpity
> 
> Hey rich,im working on something you might be interesded in.Might help us both out


shoot me a pm or give me a call 408-374-4452 ....



3wishz said:


> HOW MUCH 14 X 7 72 straight/cross ALL CHROME W/ ZENITH KNOCK OFF.


pm sent


----------



## el peyotero

TTT! D-Cheeze goes above and beyond to help a homie out and is a good seller. Good to have dedicated lowridwers out there willing to help out and share info even if they are not getting a sale out of it.


----------



## BULLY63

ordered some 13x5.5 rims from these guys and they had them to me within a week. they take good care of the customers. really recommend them


----------



## DELGADO58

How much for some 13z 72z crossed laced all chrome??


----------



## bay_regal

TTT for the homie D-Cheeze!! Any Up date on them wheels for me yet?


----------



## D-Cheeze

DELGADO58 said:


> How much for some 13z 72z crossed laced all chrome??


pm sent 


bay_regal said:


> TTT for the homie D-Cheeze!! Any Up date on them wheels for me yet?


should have tracking in a few hours ...i will text it to you


----------



## D-Cheeze

el peyotero said:


> TTT! D-Cheeze goes above and beyond to help a homie out and is a good seller. Good to have dedicated lowridwers out there willing to help out and share info even if they are not getting a sale out of it.





BULLY63 said:


> ordered some 13x5.5 rims from these guys and they had them to me within a week. they take good care of the customers. really recommend them


thanks for the good word gentlemen ....I alaways try for everyone ..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

Emalio thanks for the super fast pay on the 14's ....will get those shipped by late next week or early the fallowing week


----------



## Lil Brandon

What's the price on some all chrome 13" 100 spoke shipped to 40272? Thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Bdizzle got the money order for the gold ones .... I will get them ordered up in Monday ... Thanks for the biz!!!


----------



## B.dizzle

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigricks68

how much for 14x6 72 spoke crossed lace all chrome with and without tires


----------



## bay_regal

D-Cheeze said:


> bay_regal thanks for the biz on the 14x7 standards ....should have those shipped buy weds or thursday ...will pm you the tracking as soon as they go


LMK when you have a tracking number so I can make sure I'm home for delivery..


----------



## D-Cheeze

Lil Brandon said:


> What's the price on some all chrome 13" 100 spoke shipped to 40272? Thanks.


PM SENT 



bay_regal said:


> LMK when you have a tracking number so I can make sure I'm home for delivery..


LEFT IT ON YOUR VOICEMAIL MAN ....SHOULD BE THERE TODAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

bigricks68 said:


> how much for 14x6 72 spoke crossed lace all chrome with and without tires


pm sent


----------



## sancho316

Wats price on 13 x7 100 candy red hub and lip on dish an gold spokes,nipples,k.o shipped 67205


----------



## Big Karloz

how much for some 13x7 like this?


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## maddhoppr

was up bro....need a price on set of all chrome 13's and a price on a set of gold center 13's as well im in san jose let me know
thanks!


----------



## D-Cheeze

sancho316 said:


> Wats price on 13 x7 100 candy red hub and lip on dish an gold spokes,nipples,k.o shipped 67205





Big Karloz said:


> how much for some 13x7 like this?





maddhoppr said:


> was up bro....need a price on set of all chrome 13's and a price on a set of gold center 13's as well im in san jose let me know
> thanks!


Pm's sent to all


----------



## R0L0

Big Karloz said:


> how much for some 13x7 like this?


pm me Rich all chrome picked up. one of my members want a set


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

TTT for my good friend Rich!!!uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze

E.C. ROLO said:


> pm me Rich all chrome picked up. one of my members want a set


it was good talking to you Rolo !!!! Let me know when your boy is ready !!!



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> TTT for my good friend Rich!!!uffin:


Thanks Brotha !!!


----------



## bay_regal

Put my Rims and vouges on today! Right on D-Cheeze!!


----------



## baggedout81

how mutch to rim up my Grimlin on some 17's w/ a lift kit an 06 swap??? w/ that night glow kit?


----------



## emalio

bay_regal said:


> Put my Rims and vouges on today! Right on D-Cheeze!!



That's some shiny ass chrome, looks sweet. Just placed an order with D-cheeze. Awesome guy to deal with. Can't wait to get my set rollin on the streets of Australia.


----------



## D-Cheeze

bay_regal said:


> Put my Rims and vouges on today! Right on D-Cheeze!!


damm Russel that looks really good ...thanks for posting the picture


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> how mutch to rim up my Grimlin on some 17's w/ a lift kit an 06 swap??? w/ that night glow kit?


pm sent ....lmao


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*T
T
T*


----------



## D-Cheeze

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *T
> T
> T*


Thanks for the bump ....when you get a chance post and pic of those ko's installed


----------



## D-Cheeze

back ttt


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Hit me when u get that info senor queso


----------



## D-Cheeze

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Hit me when u get that info senor queso


done deal bro


----------



## D-Cheeze

.TODD thanks for the business man on the 13x7's ...I do appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

back ttt


----------



## OKJessie

Looks like this the man to order wheels from....:thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Looks like this the man to order wheels from....:thumbsup:


I am trying man !!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

D-Cheeze said:


> Thanks for the bump ....when you get a chance post and pic of those ko's installed


*
I just got the chips all painted up, I will have them installed next week sometime. *:thumbsup:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Looks like this the man to order wheels from....:thumbsup:


:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## fjc422

u in San Jo and if so do u repair Daytons?


----------



## D-Cheeze

fjc422 said:


> u in San Jo and if so do u repair Daytons?


I am is san jo ....but for repairs see the wire wheel king (408)559-0950 ...ask for charlie


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## qbass

how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 reversed strait/cross design, triple knok-off, shipped to 30215











Like left


----------



## ramiro6687

How much for these picked up from you? 



qbass said:


> how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 reversed strait/cross design, triple knok-off, shipped to 30215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like left


----------



## D-Cheeze

qbass said:


> how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 reversed strait/cross design, triple knok-off, shipped to 30215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like left





ramiro6687 said:


> How much for these picked up from you?


sorry guys but the straight cross and regular crossed 13's are back ordered right now


----------



## freddielokoz

I need a price quote on....

chrome 15' reversed with tires, bow tie knocks plus shipping to 92363

and candy blue 15' chrome hub, chrome nips, bow tie knocks with tires, plus shipping 92363, pm me thanks in advance


----------



## djbizz1

bay_regal said:


> Put my Rims and vouges on today! Right on D-Cheeze!!





that's gansta! :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1

yo rich, yo got 14's 72 straight laced? if so, how much broda.


----------



## ars!n

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry guys but the straight cross and regular crossed 13's are back ordered right now


at least your honest about it :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

djbizz1 said:


> yo rich, yo got 14's 72 straight laced? if so, how much broda.


i will get you a price in the morning noel 



ars!n said:


> at least your honest about it :thumbsup:


its my policy mang :thumbsup:


----------



## Certified Hustler 62

whats up bro i need a price on a set of gold center 13's maybe 2 sets


----------



## D-Cheeze

TTT


----------



## Bones 87

13x7s 100 reversed shipped to 88061 silver city nm ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Did a little tire mounting for Dave ( luxurious Montreal ) and Charlie at wwk


----------



## Chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Pm sent


----------



## steeko

TTT for D-Cheeze!! reprezent


----------



## ars!n

D-Cheeze said:


> Did a little tire mounting for Dave ( luxurious Montreal ) and Charlie at wwk


damn thats so fucking sick


----------



## D-Cheeze

phillip_ndrsn thanks for the biz on the wheels and all the engine parts .....Cant wait to see Certified 61 finished


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

D-Cheeze said:


> Did a little tire mounting for Dave ( luxurious Montreal ) and Charlie at wwk


GREAT JOB BY ALL!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Boxed and ready to head to montreal


----------



## baggedout81

tape?


----------



## SPOOK82

D-Cheeze said:


> Boxed and ready to head to montreal


shipp them bad boys this way


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> tape?


for the boxies and double boxies .....and standin in line .....lol


----------



## D-Cheeze

Set 14x7, 14x6 combo with tires heading to the land down under .... Thanks emilio


----------



## tankwilson

I just bought a set of 20" x 8" wire 100 spoke RWD wheels from a buddy. One wheel is bent a little and very noticable when driving. Is there any way i can buy just one wheel without the adapter and ceter cap? If so how much for the wheel and shipping to Ottumwa IA 52501

Thanks
Matt


----------



## baggedout81

What ya find rich?

Ohhh an they do make 8 sided knock offs right? Either domes or w/ the point/ I thought i seen them somewhere.


----------



## D-Cheeze

yes you can ...pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

was busy all weekend ...didnt have a chance to dig .....there is just the bullet no 8 sided


----------



## baggedout81

D-Cheeze said:


> was busy all weekend ...didnt have a chance to dig .....there is just the bullet no 8 sided


Sounds good chief.The ones i seen are in the link.Notice the "I" knock off.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wire-Wheel-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item33527add16


----------



## tankwilson

I see you sent a PM but my inbox is acting weird. Didn't get it. Can you send me a price for the wheel and shipping to a business in Ottumwa IA 52501

Try me email. [email protected]

Want me to send you a pic of what i have to make sure i get the same thing??

Thanks
matt


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

tankwilson said:


> I see you sent a PM but my inbox is acting weird. Didn't get it. Can you send me a price for the wheel and shipping to a business in Ottumwa IA 52501
> 
> Try me email. [email protected]
> 
> Want me to send you a pic of what i have to make sure i get the same thing??
> 
> 
> Thanks
> matt


:werd:


----------



## tankwilson

Heres what its going on.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

tankwilson said:


> Heres what its going on.


Nice


----------



## D-Cheeze

tankwilson said:


> I see you sent a PM but my inbox is acting weird. Didn't get it. Can you send me a price for the wheel and shipping to a business in Ottumwa IA 52501
> 
> Try me email. [email protected]
> 
> Want me to send you a pic of what i have to make sure i get the same thing??
> 
> Thanks
> matt


Thanks for the biz Matt ... I will get the ball Rollin tommarrow


----------



## D-Cheeze

tankwilson said:


> Heres what its going on.


Very nice btw


----------



## sic7impala

*​TTT
*


----------



## D-Cheeze

Tankwilson and Sic7impala thanks for the business on the wheels....orders are placed .....will update you as soon as they ship !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic7impala

D-Cheeze said:


> Tankwilson and Sic7impala thanks for the business on the wheels....orders are placed .....will update you as soon as they ship !!!!!!!!!


Can't wait to get them thanks again


----------



## D-Cheeze

breezelasbre73 thanks for the biz of the 15 inch fwd drive wires ....Will ship by early next week !!!!


----------



## Bones 87

ay homie i know this is a weird question but how can i take some 2 prong knock off off without a lead hammer? i need em off a car today n just ran out of the dam hammer!! dont care if i fuck up the spinners i got new ones just need em off???


----------



## baggedout81

Bones 87 said:


> ay homie i know this is a weird question but how can i take some 2 prong knock off off without a lead hammer? i need em off a car today n just ran out of the dam hammer!! dont care if i fuck up the spinners i got new ones just need em off???


try a pipe wrench an a cheater bar if need be.Spray some penitraiting lube like PB Blaster an let it soak a couple hours.Just be carefull that you dont mar up the lip w/ the pipe wrench


----------



## D-Cheeze

Bdizzle your golds ones are almost ready !!!!!The USA gold looks so much better !!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Bones 87 said:


> ay homie i know this is a weird question but how can i take some 2 prong knock off off without a lead hammer? i need em off a car today n just ran out of the dam hammer!! dont care if i fuck up the spinners i got new ones just need em off???





baggedout81 said:


> try a pipe wrench an a cheater bar if need be.Spray some penitraiting lube like PB Blaster an let it soak a couple hours.Just be carefull that you dont mar up the lip w/ the pipe wrench


or since you dont care just hit them with a regular hammer ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Qbass thanks for the biz on the 1 set of 100's and one set of diamond cut 72's .... I appreciate the business 

Rich


----------



## qbass

D-Cheeze said:


> Qbass thanks for the biz on the 1 set of 100's and one set of diamond cut 72's .... I appreciate the business
> 
> Rich


No probs! All russian homies from Non Grata c.c. realy appreciate your help!


----------



## B.dizzle

D-Cheeze said:


> Bdizzle your golds ones are almost ready !!!!!The USA gold looks so much better !!


i agree rich cant wait for these... i'll post a pic of the lac with them on there once i get them:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

sic7impala said:


> Can't wait to get them thanks again


anytime man thanks for the bizzzzzz


qbass said:


> No probs! All russian homies from Non Grata c.c. realy appreciate your help!


i am hereto help ...thanks for working with me 


B.dizzle said:


> i agree rich cant wait for these... i'll post a pic of the lac with them on there once i get them:thumbsup:


do it man ...cant wait to see it


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wizzard thanks you for making the trip out to my shop and buying the tires from me ....it was a pleasure meeting you and giving you a tour of the shop 

Rich


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

Qbass,breezelesabre73 and Tankwilson .... Your orders shipped Friday ... Will have tracking on Monday


----------



## xxsickoxx

quote please i just need 2 14x6s no adapter no knock off. thanx in advance shipped to 60085


----------



## D-Cheeze

xxsickoxx said:


> quote please i just need 2 14x6s no adapter no knock off. thanx in advance shipped to 60085


I will get back to you tommarrow morning when I am back at work


----------



## OGJordan

Hey USO I see you said only stainless spokes on the 72s, are the 100 spokes still chrome or they stainless also? 13s BTW. I've got a set of 14 all gold centers I bought just because a friend had them, don't really care for all that gold thinking of replacing them. Thinking 13x7 w/ US gold nipples, would prefer 3 bar knockoffs with chip recess if you can get those? What's the turn around on the gold right now?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

bump for da homie Dcheeze:wave:


----------



## umlolo

hey Dcheeze thanks for having pacience with all my questions will be calling you today to order the rims


----------



## breezelasbre73

D-Cheeze said:


> Qbass,breezelesabre73 and Tankwilson .... Your orders shipped Friday ... Will have tracking on Monday


Hey cheese did you get those tracking numbers. I work on the river, need to get a heads up so I can have someone there to get them.thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

breezelasbre73 said:


> Hey cheese did you get those tracking numbers. I work on the river, need to get a heads up so I can have someone there to get them.thanks


Just sent them to you man !!!!!!

Should arrive on thursday 

thanks again for the biz and you patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

OGJordan said:


> Hey USO I see you said only stainless spokes on the 72s, are the 100 spokes still chrome or they stainless also? 13s BTW. I've got a set of 14 all gold centers I bought just because a friend had them, don't really care for all that gold thinking of replacing them. Thinking 13x7 w/ US gold nipples, would prefer 3 bar knockoffs with chip recess if you can get those? What's the turn around on the gold right now?



pm sent Uso 


orientalmontecarlo said:


> bump for da homie Dcheeze:wave:


thanks Mang :thumbsup:



umlolo said:


> hey Dcheeze thanks for having pacience with all my questions will be calling you today to order the rims


I will be there ...gimme a call


----------



## D-Cheeze

xxsickoxx said:


> quote please i just need 2 14x6s no adapter no knock off. thanx in advance shipped to 60085


pm sent


----------



## impala63

whats the ticket for a set of 13/7 chrome wheels with black spokes with adapters and ko?


----------



## zeck1

Price for a complete set of 13x7 100 spoke chrome, 2 bar KO and tires shipped to Pittsburgh 15216? Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

impala63 said:


> whats the ticket for a set of 13/7 chrome wheels with black spokes with adapters and ko?





zeck1 said:


> Price for a complete set of 13x7 100 spoke chrome, 2 bar KO and tires shipped to Pittsburgh 15216? Thanks


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


D-Cheeze said:


> As Some of you may or may not know I used to sell wheels and tires on this forum up to about 2 years ago. I stopped because the new owner of Og wire came on here and basically under cut me ( real nice thing to do to one of your best dealers ) and quality control under his ownership dropped dramatically . I have noticed lately there have been few issues with the wheel sellers on here so I figure I might want to give it another shot !
> 
> I have been talking to Galaxy wire wheels about doing it again with there ever expanding line of wheels . I will say this I prolly wont be the cheapest but I guarentee that I will do business like I always have and give the best customer service possible at a fair price . I have been selling on here for over 8 years with over 3000 sales under my belt and have never burned anybody . Ask any of my past customers .
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what the people of layitlow think ?
> 
> 
> 100 spoke all chrome wheels with 4 knock off , 4 adapters and one tool
> 
> 13x7 415.00
> 14x7 415.00
> 15x7 435.00
> 16x7 450.00
> 17x8 530.00
> 18x8 575.00
> 20x8 620.00
> 
> add 15.00 per wheel for 14x6 of 13x5.5
> 
> all chrome 150 spokes
> 20x8 680.00
> 22x8 725.00
> 24x9.5 1650.00
> 
> all chrome 72 spoke cross laced chrome spokes and nips
> 
> 13x7 575.00
> 14x7 575.00
> 
> 
> Upgrades powder coat and gold ( add on pricing )
> 
> Color spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color spokes 20-22 150 spokes 200.00
> Color nipples 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color nipples 150 spokes 190.00
> Color hub 100.00
> Color outer or dish 250.00
> Color knock off 100.00
> 
> 
> USA quality gold plating
> Gold spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 245.00
> Gold spokes 20-22 150 spokes 350.00
> Gold nipples 72-100 spokes 195.00
> Gold nipples 150 spokes 250.00
> Gold hub 175.00
> Gold knock offs 150.00
> 
> (GOLD PRICE ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME DUE TO FLUCTUATING GOLD PRICES PM ME FOR CURRENT PRICING )
> 
> Tire prices
> 175/70-14 small white wall hankooks 75.00 each
> 155/80-13 small white wall uniroyals 75.00 each
> 
> Sample package with tires mouunted and balance
> 
> 13x7 all chrome 835.00
> 14x7 all chrome 835.00
> 
> Upgrades availible for color and gold
> 
> All prices do not include shipping . Pm me for shipping quote !!!​


----------



## zeck1

Thanks for getting back quick. I'l be in contact early next wk.


----------



## D-Cheeze

zeck1 said:


> Thanks for getting back quick. I'l be in contact early next wk.


sounds good man ...let me know 

Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze

umlolo said:


> hey Dcheeze thanks for having pacience with all my questions will be calling you today to order the rims


thanks for the update today man .....i will talk to you tommrrow ....the wheels you have in mind are gonna be badass


----------



## D-Cheeze

umlolo thanks for the business on the 72 cross laced triple gold with diamond cut spokes.........gimme about 2-3 weekd to get those made for you


----------



## D-Cheeze

umlolo thanks for the business on the 72 cross laced triple gold with diamond cut spokes.........gimme about 2-3 weekd to get those made for you


----------



## D-Cheeze

b.dizzle and sic7impala your orders will be shipping tommarrow ......thanks for your patience


----------



## The_Golden_One

Mr Cheese. Looking for 13x7 100's. Gold hub, gold DISH, gold nipple, gold KO, BLACK spokes. No hardware needed. Shipped to 95838. Thank you, sir.


----------



## umlolo

Thank you post the link for chips


----------



## D-Cheeze

umlolo said:


> Thank you post the link for chips


sorry for the lag ....couldnt find the topics .....had to go a few pages back ....anyways sent you a pm with the link :thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo

Thamks


----------



## B DOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElEfectivo

hey brotha need some 14x7s chrome just the ko n spokes gold plated shiped to 85210 asap thnks?


----------



## tankwilson

got the wheel.... looks awesome... great customer service. Will do business again.

Thanks
matt


----------



## D-Cheeze

ElEfectivo said:


> hey brotha need some 14x7s chrome just the ko n spokes gold plated shiped to 85210 asap thnks?


i will be at work in a about 1 hour ....i will get that price going for you 



tankwilson said:


> got the wheel.... looks awesome... great customer service. Will do business again.
> 
> Thanks
> matt


thanks for the business man ....if you dont mind post a picture on here when you get a chance


----------



## D-Cheeze

QBASS THANKS FOR THE SECOND ORDER ON THE 13'S ...I DO APPREICATE THE BUSINESS


----------



## baggedout81

Rich did find anything in the garage.Kinda forgot...my bad


----------



## HighLife

Wats the price for chrome 13x7 with all accessories shipped to 22193


----------



## thelou

whats up rich ,thanks for taking care of the homie on the tires.


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> Rich did find anything in the garage.Kinda forgot...my bad


i will try this weekend ....i have 2 shows i am going to so its gonna be a little hectic 



HighLife said:


> Wats the price for chrome 13x7 with all accessories shipped to 22193


i will get you pricing on monday when i am back at work ....have a great weekend 



thelou said:


> whats up rich ,thanks for taking care of the homie on the tires.


no problem Lou ...i appreciate the referral ....i am getting his tires on tuesday and gonna deliver them to him ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

I will be back on monday ....till then everyone have a great weekend !!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

B.dizzle your wheels shipped todAY I will will have tracking on Monday and sic7impala yours wheels shipped today to top priority and will be there tommarrow if not Monday 

Thanks again for the business gentlemen !!


----------



## IN YA MOUF

set of all chrome 14x7's rev shipped to 33527


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## D-Cheeze

all pm's and inquireys from this weekend answered !!!!!

also uniroyals are out of stock ...i have milestars for the moment 55.00 each


----------



## texas12064

I need a set of 13x7 100 spoke reverse with candy blue dish and candy blue spokes with the two bar zenith style knockoff with the chip recess. Shipped to Oklahoma city 73115 price and what's the time frame?


----------



## D-Cheeze

texas12064 said:


> I need a set of 13x7 100 spoke reverse with candy blue dish and candy blue spokes with the two bar zenith style knockoff with the chip recess. Shipped to Oklahoma city 73115 price and what's the time frame?


pm sent


----------



## sic7impala

Wheels cameout bad ass. 2 weeks from order to my door great way to do busisness.:thumbsup:


----------



## texas12064

Do you need a color chip for the best possible match? How many candy blues do you have?


----------



## texas12064

Pm received


----------



## lowrivi1967

$ will be sent tomorrow,thanks Rich,great doing biz with you again :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

sic7impala said:


> Wheels cameout bad ass. 2 weeks from order to my door great way to do busisness.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 450716


Looking good Robert !!! Glad your happy and thanks for your patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

texas12064 said:


> Do you need a color chip for the best possible match? How many candy blues do you have?


There are a few ........a couple good pictures should be all we need !!


lowrivi1967 said:


> $ will be sent tomorrow,thanks Rich,great doing biz with you again :thumbsup:


Right on Benny ... I t was good talking to you .... Order is already been started on !.... Thanks for the business


----------



## D-Cheeze

wannahop ...thanks for the business on the 13x7 ....will ship tommarrow


----------



## baggedout81

bump


----------



## D-Cheeze

xxsickoxx thanks for the biz on the 14x6 ....should be going out today ....i will have tracking in the am


----------



## pits n lowriders

are the straight cross rims back in stock


----------



## D-Cheeze

pits n lowriders said:


> are the straight cross rims back in stock


Sorry not yet ... Prolly 3-4 more weeks


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mounted these up today .... Thanks for the business bobby loco lux !!!! It was kool choppin it up with you !!


----------



## lowrivi1967

D-Cheeze said:


> Mounted these up today .... Thanks for the business bobby loco lux !!!! It was kool choppin it up with you !!


not a fan of gold,but thems purty


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

D-Cheeze said:


> Mounted these up today .... Thanks for the business bobby loco lux !!!! It was kool choppin it up with you !!


*It was cool rappin' with you to Ritchie** & thanks for taking the time to have my tires mounted*:thumbsup:
*You are good people bro.

*


----------



## One and Only 254

D-Cheeze said:


> NICE!! How much for something like this 13x7 minus the wheel chips shipped to 76549?


----------



## B.dizzle

i no it's been said on here time & time again but im'a say it again anyway if your lookin for rims rich is that dude to fuck wit..great customer service & my wheels were exactly what i asked for...& he called me & kept me updated on the whole process... i didn't have to call him once...rich when i mount these boys on my ride.. everybody in St.louis gonna ask me where i got them from...you no im'a send them yo way..:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Sorry man these bad boys you would have to get from the wire wheel king !!!


One and Only 254 said:


> D-Cheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!! How much for something like this 13x7 minus the wheel chips shipped to 76549?
Click to expand...


----------



## D-Cheeze

B.dizzle said:


> i no it's been said on here time & time again but im'a say it again anyway if your lookin for rims rich is that dude to fuck wit..great customer service & my wheels were exactly what i asked for...& he called me & kept me updated on the whole process... i didn't have to call him once...rich when i mount these boys on my ride.. everybody in St.louis gonna ask me where i got them from...you no im'a send them yo way..:thumbsup:


Right on B .... Glad your happy man .... Post up some pictures once uyiu get them on the Lac !!!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*T
T
T*


----------



## D-Cheeze

freddieloks thanks for the business on the custom blue's .....gimme a few weekd to get those made up for you!!!


----------



## freddielokoz

anytime D-cheese cant wait to see them complete...


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> xxsickoxx thanks for the biz on the 14x6 ....should be going out today ....i will have tracking in the am


sorry for the lag man .....they are leaving today ...i sent you a small refund for the hassle .....


----------



## D-Cheeze

For the next few weeks please allow few extra days for order processing on in stock orders of wheels ....the supplier is extremely busy and is doing there best to get orders out in a timly manner ....thanks


----------



## abraham62

need a price on set 14x7 and 13x7 chrome 100 spoke w/tires and straight two 2 bar ko and adaptors. i also wanted a price on a set 14x7 black dish,black spokes w/ chrome nips and hub? shippes to the 79703


----------



## D-Cheeze

abraham62 said:


> need a price on set 14x7 and 13x7 chrome 100 spoke w/tires and straight two 2 bar ko and adaptors. i also wanted a price on a set 14x7 black dish,black spokes w/ chrome nips and hub? shippes to the 79703


pm sent


----------



## sjrider71

:thumbsup:


----------



## backyardhitters

*rims*

how much for a set sent out to west texas,79701.
13's all chrome 100 spoke and no tires all acc's
also set of 14's black dish, black spokes, would like to have winged spinner preferably 3 wing but bullet ok.


----------



## umlolo

Got home and rims were waiting thanks Dcheese


----------



## umlolo

Having problem posting pictures will try again tomorow


----------



## spook

what kind of hammers do you have(what weight) im looking for some beefy ones


----------



## lowrivi1967

YOU DA MAN RICH :thumbsup:


----------



## xxsickoxx

TTT


----------



## umlolo

pic1


----------



## umlolo

going on this


----------



## D-Cheeze

sjrider71 said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats up Richardo !!



backyardhitters said:


> how much for a set sent out to west texas,79701.
> 13's all chrome 100 spoke and no tires all acc's
> also set of 14's black dish, black spokes, would like to have winged spinner preferably 3 wing but bullet ok.


I will get you that price in the am !


umlolo said:


> Got home and rims were waiting thanks Dcheese


Right on man !



lowrivi1967 said:


> YOU DA MAN RICH :thumbsup:


I am trying Benny !!


umlolo said:


> View attachment 455340
> View attachment 455341
> View attachment 455342
> going on this


Looks great !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Got set of USA made / top quality USA triple chrome plated 72 straight laced / polished stainless steel spokes / Dayton offset 
With your choice of china ko's ( except 2 wing striaght out of stock ) 
These are a top quality set 1200.00 + shipping ... Ready to ship!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

spook said:


> what kind of hammers do you have(what weight) im looking for some beefy ones


All I have is standard china 4lb... They work fine ... But if you want Hit up wwk for the beefy ones


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> Got set of USA made / top quality USA triple chrome plated 72 straight laced / polished stainless steel spokes / Dayton offset
> With your choice of china ko's ( except 2 wing striaght out of stock )
> These are a top quality set 1200.00 + shipping ... Ready to ship!!!!!!



ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

backyardhitters said:


> how much for a set sent out to west texas,79701.
> 13's all chrome 100 spoke and no tires all acc's
> also set of 14's black dish, black spokes, would like to have winged spinner preferably 3 wing but bullet ok.


pm sent


----------



## magana75

Hey Rich, it was good catching up with you today. Thanks for all your help with my engine parts. I'll let you know if I need any other parts.


----------



## D-Cheeze

magana75 said:


> Hey Rich, it was good catching up with you today. Thanks for all your help with my engine parts. I'll let you know if I need any other parts.


Yeah Manny it was kool talking to you to .... Thanks again for the business I really appreciate it !!!!!


----------



## caddydaddy505

14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


----------



## rhr26

Can i get a quote for 13s all chrome 100 spoke, all accesories, no tires im local will pick up


----------



## spook

price check. 3- 14x6 2-14x7 
3 wing swept recessed k-offs shipped to 78626 georgetown tx


----------



## Shady_Grady

Coupe dts sent me ur way. Price on 72 cross lace gold spokes and nip s accs or all Chrome 72 with accs shiped 65803 let me know what kfs u got in stock


----------



## CoupeDTS

Might be a few Truestyle brothers needing wheels rich :naughty:


----------



## D-Cheeze

caddydaddy505 said:


> 14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


pm sent 



rhr26 said:


> Can i get a quote for 13s all chrome 100 spoke, all accesories, no tires im local will pick up


pm sent 



spook said:


> price check. 3- 14x6 2-14x7
> 3 wing swept recessed k-offs shipped to 78626 georgetown tx


i sent you a pm ...but i am out off 14x6 for a few weeks 



Shady_Grady said:


> Coupe dts sent me ur way. Price on 72 cross lace gold spokes and nip s accs or all Chrome 72 with accs shiped 65803 let me know what kfs u got in stock


pm sent 



CoupeDTS said:


> Might be a few Truestyle brothers needing wheels rich :naughty:


thanks man !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> Got set of USA made / top quality USA triple chrome plated 72 straight laced / polished stainless steel spokes / Dayton offset
> With your choice of china ko's ( except 2 wing striaght out of stock )
> These are a top quality set 1200.00 + shipping ... Ready to ship!!!!!!


ttt


----------



## 1lo84regal

Can u price me a set of 13s 100 spoke straight all chrome. Is this a package deal wit all accesories? Wut if i dont need accesoies? Im n tx 78332


----------



## D-Cheeze

1lo84regal said:


> Can u price me a set of 13s 100 spoke straight all chrome. Is this a package deal wit all accesories? Wut if i dont need accesoies? Im n tx 78332


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

MI66IMPALA thanks for the business on the 14x7 ...should ship out tommarrow


----------



## sjrider71

how much for a set of 2 wing straight when you get them back in stock. i dont need them for awhile just window shopping right now.....lol:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

sjrider71 said:


> how much for a set of 2 wing straight when you get them back in stock. i dont need them for awhile just window shopping right now.....lol:thumbsup:


sent you a text richardo


----------



## D-Cheeze

big_dog401 thanks for the biz on the 13x7 USA center golds with dayton offset ...i appreciate the biz


----------



## lowrivi1967

package came today Rich,my son's a happy camper,loves them,great service again homie,you da man


----------



## wannabelowrider

BUMP for the homie Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

D-Cheeze said:


> Got set of USA made / top quality USA triple chrome plated 72 straight laced / polished stainless steel spokes / Dayton offset
> With your choice of china ko's ( except 2 wing striaght out of stock )
> These are a top quality set 1200.00 + shipping ... Ready to ship!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

lowrivi1967 said:


> package came today Rich,my son's a happy camper,loves them,great service again homie,you da man


right on Benny Glad your son is happy !!!!



wannabelowrider said:


> BUMP for the homie Rich :thumbsup:


thank you Mr Whatley !!!!


----------



## 79Dmarchand

*KO's for days*

Hey Rich,
Finally finished painting this last set of caps for the KO set up I bought WAY back  I was saving the chips for these (and the other for the Coupe) to put on my Fleetwood. Cell phone pic, but you get the idea.
I'll post some pics of the '79 once I put the 5.20's on. Glad to see you back in the wheel game and doing well!


----------



## MI66IMPALA

D-Cheeze said:


> MI66IMPALA thanks for the business on the 14x7 ...should ship out tommarrow


Damn Rich, that was quick! Just got them in, Thanks Bro. NICE!


----------



## D-Cheeze

[


MI66IMPALA said:


> Damn Rich, that was quick! Just got them in, Thanks Bro. NICE!


Right on Jesse ...thanks for letting me know


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Whats the price for a set of 13's all chrome with gold nipples knockoffs and center hub. For a 93 fleetwood.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Whats the price for a set of 13's all chrome with gold nipples knockoffs and center hub. For a 93 fleetwood.


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

79Dmarchand said:


> Hey Rich,
> Finally finished painting this last set of caps for the KO set up I bought WAY back  I was saving the chips for these (and the other for the Coupe) to put on my Fleetwood. Cell phone pic, but you get the idea.
> I'll post some pics of the '79 once I put the 5.20's on. Glad to see you back in the wheel game and doing well!
> View attachment 457612


Right on Vadim ....post some pictures once you get them on the car


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for my friend Rich!!


----------



## SJDEUCE

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Freddieloks they should have your wheels back from powder coating on wedsday of next week .....you should have them by the fallowing wedsday ...thanks for your patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

I am out sick ...prolly wont be back to monday ...if anyone needs a quote shoot me a pm for monday reply or send me a text message to 408-439-9973 if you need a quote sonner


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## chongo1

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON

Price on 13" gold spokes with tires no hardware needed, local pick up


----------



## D-Cheeze

EL PATRON said:


> Price on 13" gold spokes with tires no hardware needed, local pick up


pm sent


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xxsickoxx

:worship:i got my 14x6s dey look good and da service was even better:worship: will be gettin all my wheel bussiness from now on!


----------



## D-Cheeze

xxsickoxx said:


> :worship:i got my 14x6s dey look good and da service was even better:worship: will be gettin all my wheel bussiness from now on!


thanks for the goods words man ...i do appreciate it and your business !!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## QCC

whats up tryin get a quote on some wheels i need 
5-13x7 chrome with gold back spokes


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

need a price on some 14*7s 100 spoke all chome homie ship to 73003 let me no


----------



## D-Cheeze

QCC said:


> whats up tryin get a quote on some wheels i need
> 5-13x7 chrome with gold back spokes





Hubcitycaddi said:


> need a price on some 14*7s 100 spoke all chome homie ship to 73003 let me no


pm's sent


----------



## thelou

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

Hey D, I know you said that you are out. But can I get a price for a entire set of 14x6 100 spoke with the dish flat black shipped to 28546?


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*T
T
T*


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze

Bdizzle thanks for sending me pictures


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

MR CHEESE CAN YOU GET A SET OF KO'S IF SO NEED A PRICE. OCTAGON OR 2 WING STRAIGHT BAR THANKS GOOD OLE BUDDY


----------



## D-Cheeze

EIGHT TRACC said:


> MR CHEESE CAN YOU GET A SET OF KO'S IF SO NEED A PRICE. OCTAGON OR 2 WING STRAIGHT BAR THANKS GOOD OLE BUDDY


i will give you a call brotha


----------



## Mr.Sea

How much for a set sent to 95116.


----------



## Mr.Sea

D-Cheeze said:


> Uniroyal 13's finally back in stock







How much for a set sent to 95116..


----------



## D-Cheeze

call me up clark !!!! 408-374-4452


----------



## B.dizzle

D-Cheeze said:


> Bdizzle thanks for sending me pictures


no thank you sir those chrome & gold one's jus set this bitch off:thumbsup:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Need to get a chrome and gold package just like the caddy.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

ill be waiting for my ko's tomorrow Mr. Cheese and for the 13x7 x laced to come in too:x:


----------



## D-Cheeze

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> ill be waiting for my ko's tomorrow Mr. Cheese and for the 13x7 x laced to come in too:x:


right on man thanks for the biz .....the k/o's are shipping today going priority mail ....you shoud have them either saturday or monday ....thanks for the biz


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## Mrpiercings

Whats the shipping charge to 20746 for a set of 17x8's can you do stainless steel nipples?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mrpiercings said:


> Whats the shipping charge to 20746 for a set of 17x8's can you do stainless steel nipples?


pm sent


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Kos came in today Rich...they look good! Thanks will definatly buy from you again


----------



## D-Cheeze

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Kos came in today Rich...they look good! Thanks will definatly buy from you again


right on man ...glad your happy


----------



## D-Cheeze

hate to say it but i am completly out of 13x7 100spokes and 14x6 100spokes till the 23rd or 24th of this month ....sorry for any inconvience


----------



## D-Cheeze

Freddieloks you wheels are done ... Gonna mount tires tommarrow ... Thanks for you patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

big_dog401 i will have your USA center golds ready to ship by friday or monday ....right on schedule!!!! I will post up pics before i ship ....thanks for your patience


----------



## freddielokoz

D-Cheeze said:


> Freddieloks you wheels are done ... Gonna mount tires tommarrow ... Thanks for you patience


dos rimz are sick cheese just what i wanted...ill be back home friday afternoon when you gonna ship and how long will it take


----------



## D-Cheeze

Should ship Friday ... I think you will have them on Monday Or Tuesday ...


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*Thanks for all your help with those rims for my homie Rich!!!! *

*T
T
T*


----------



## D-Cheeze

Thanks man I really appreciate the referral .....glad to see I can help with one of the baddest 6-fo thats coming out soon 



MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Thanks for all your help with those rims for my homie Rich!!!! *
> 
> *T
> T
> T*


----------



## D-Cheeze

misterstranger thanks for the biz on the k/o's ....will do my best to get shipped today ...if not monday


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

D-Cheeze said:


> Thanks man I really appreciate the referral .....glad to see I can help with one of the baddest 6-fo thats coming out soon


:h5:


----------



## ramiro6687

What's the cost on a set of White spoke 13x7's? 100 spoke with tires? What brand tires can you get?


----------



## D-Cheeze

ramiro6687 said:


> What's the cost on a set of White spoke 13x7's? 100 spoke with tires? What brand tires can you get?


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> big_dog401 i will have your USA center golds ready to ship by friday or monday ....right on schedule!!!! I will post up pics before i ship ....thanks for your patience


sorry for the delay ...wheels are going today ...I apprecaite you patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> big_dog401 i will have your USA center golds ready to ship by friday or monday ....right on schedule!!!! I will post up pics before i ship ....thanks for your patience


sorry for the delay ...wheels are going today ...I apprecaite you patience


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

You have 17 x7


----------



## breezelasbre73

*thanks for the wheels cheese*


----------



## D-Cheeze

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> You have 17 x7


Yup ...shoot me a pm with what you want


----------



## D-Cheeze

breezelasbre73 said:


> View attachment 467581
> *thanks for the wheels cheese*











No problem man ... Caddy looks good ...thanks for the business


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## RO68RAG

D-Cheeze said:


> Freddieloks you wheels are done ... Gonna mount tires tommarrow ... Thanks for you patience


A BRO WHATS THE TICKET ON SOME LIKE THIS BUT RED.....POWDERCOATED?
13X7 SHIPPED TO 55103
THANKS!


----------



## B.dizzle

D-Cheeze said:


> hate to say it but i am completly out of 13x7 100spokes and 14x6 100spokes till the 23rd or 24th of this month ....sorry for any inconvience


 see what happens when you give people good service you fuckin sell out!


----------



## Mrpiercings

How much for these in 17s? no tires (the blue powder coat)


----------



## freddielokoz

Yo cheese got my rims today...thanks for dealing with all my question...and i would recomend your bussiness to anyone...thanks bro....


----------



## D-Cheeze

RO68RAG said:


> A BRO WHATS THE TICKET ON SOME LIKE THIS BUT RED.....POWDERCOATED?
> 13X7 SHIPPED TO 55103
> THANKS!


pm sent 


B.dizzle said:


> see what happens when you give people good service you fuckin sell out!


I am trying man ...thanks for the good words and for the biz 



Mrpiercings said:


> How much for these in 17s? no tires (the blue powder coat)


pm sent 



freddielokoz said:


> Yo cheese got my rims today...thanks for dealing with all my question...and i would recomend your bussiness to anyone...thanks bro....


right on Freddie ...glad your happy ...cant wait to see a picture of them on the truck


----------



## breezelasbre73

how much for the gold ko's


----------



## Chris

rich are you still out of stock on 13x7 100 spokes?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Chris said:


> rich are you still out of stock on 13x7 100 spokes?


Yeah ....., should have more next week though


----------



## D-Cheeze

Just got word 13x7 100 spokes , 14x6 100 spokes ,13x5.5 100 spokes and 13x7 cross laced 72's will be back in stock on tuesday next week ...will be taking orders for these sizes again ...shoot me a pm with your needs


----------



## baggedout81

Rich ehh you still have them seperate knock offs w/ the tool?


----------



## baggedout81

Sorry w/o the tool


----------



## DeltaDevil88

14x7 all chrome to 75078 with and w/o tires quote.


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry for the delay ...wheels are going today ...I apprecaite you patience


----------



## D-Cheeze

DeltaDevil88 said:


> 14x7 all chrome to 75078 with and w/o tires quote.


Pm sent


----------



## tatersalad

13s 2 bar straight to 32808


----------



## droptop63

need 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 shipped to 79072


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

D-Cheeze said:


>


That gold looks extra cheesy!


----------



## chevy*boi

Wanted to know if I could order 2 wheels at a time. If so I need a price for 2 14x6 w/o tires with gold k/o and a price without.


----------



## Chris

D-Cheeze said:


> Just got word 13x7 100 spokes , 14x6 100 spokes ,13x5.5 100 spokes and 13x7 cross laced 72's will be back in stock on tuesday next week ...will be taking orders for these sizes again ...shoot me a pm with your needs


Rich can you pm me the total price shipped paying by paypal for a set of 13x7 100 spokes with 2 bar straight knock offs.. Postal code is 98230


----------



## D-Cheeze

Chris said:


> Rich can you pm me the total price shipped paying by paypal for a set of 13x7 100 spokes with 2 bar straight knock offs.. Postal code is 98230


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> Just got word 13x7 100 spokes , 14x6 100 spokes ,13x5.5 100 spokes and 13x7 cross laced 72's will be back in stock on tuesday next week ...will be taking orders for these sizes again ...shoot me a pm with your needs


Update .... No 13x5.5 or 14x6 ... Sorry


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> Rich ehh you still have them seperate knock offs w/ the tool?


Sorry didn't have chance to look ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

chevy*boi said:


> Wanted to know if I could order 2 wheels at a time. If so I need a price for 2 14x6 w/o tires with gold k/o and a price without.


Pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

droptop63 said:


> need 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 shipped to 79072


Sorry man didn't get any 13x5.5s on this container


----------



## D-Cheeze

Chris and Rick from blvd kings thanks for the biz !!!!


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme

How much for 24" all golds


----------



## D-Cheeze

NotAnothaLykeme said:


> How much for 24" all golds


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## bigricks68

D-Cheeze said:


> Chris and Rick from blvd kings thanks for the biz !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Chris yours should ship tommarrow


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## fjc422

Do you sell switch plates? If so can I get a price on a 6 hole with Impala logo


----------



## D-Cheeze

fjc422 said:


> Do you sell switch plates? If so can I get a price on a 6 hole with Impala logo


sorry I dont sell them any more .....supplier saw what i was doing on here and came and undercut me ( piece of shit ) so i gave up


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mrpiercings thansk for the biz on the all chrome 17x8's ...i will ship those midnext week once the knock offs you want arrive


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mrpiercings thanks for the biz on the all chrome 17x8's ...i will ship those midnext week once the knock offs you want arrive


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

breezelasbre73 said:


> View attachment 467581
> *thanks for the wheels cheese*


 What size Vogues are thoes??


----------



## DaRealist2012

I would like a set of all chrome 100 spoke 14x7 knock offs.... I live in Morristown Tennessee. How much would it be with shipping and all?


----------



## D-Cheeze

DaRealist2012 said:


> I would like a set of all chrome 100 spoke 14x7 knock offs.... I live in Morristown Tennessee. How much would it be with shipping and all?


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

CHEWIE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY ...THNAKS FOR THE BIZ ON THE 13'S ...I WILL SEE YOU SATURDAY


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mrpiercings your 17x8's shipped today ....thanks for the biz ....I sent the tracking numbers to your cell


----------



## 7duececaddy

Price on a set of 14x6 72 spoke cross laced


----------



## D-Cheeze

7duececaddy said:


> Price on a set of 14x6 72 spoke cross laced


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## 817.TX.

7duececaddy said:


> Price on a set of 14x6 72 spoke cross laced


X2 Shipped to 76131 :nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze

817.TX. said:


> X2 Shipped to 76131 :nicoderm:


chewie ( raul) thanks again for the biz ...it was good chopping it up wtih you today


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

hey cheese.. you get any octagons in yet might need adapters too


D-Cheeze said:


> chewie ( raul) thanks again for the biz ...it was good chopping it up wtih you today


----------



## D-Cheeze

EIGHT TRACC said:


> hey cheese.. you get any octagons in yet might need adapters too


i will have that later this week ...i will give you a call


----------



## Nasty

Glad to see your back to selling wheels again. Great seller!!!


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

D-Cheeze said:


> i will have that later this week ...i will give you a call


RIGHT ON MR CHEESE


----------



## D-Cheeze

EIGHT TRACC said:


> RIGHT ON MR CHEESE


No problemo brother .....i will call you today or tommarrow night and we can meet up .....you still working on alum rock ? if so maybe stop by the house on the way home


----------



## 502Regal

Callin you bout a rim now.


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

D-Cheeze said:


> No problemo brother .....i will call you today or tommarrow night and we can meet up .....you still working on alum rock ? if so maybe stop by the house on the way home


RIGHT ON IM STILL HERE OFF ALUM ROCK I GET OFF AT 430 BRO...THANKS AGAIN


----------



## D-Cheeze

EIGHT TRACC said:


> RIGHT ON IM STILL HERE OFF ALUM ROCK I GET OFF AT 430 BRO...THANKS AGAIN


kool ...i am not off till 6;00 .....you can just get them from my wifey on your way home


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

D-Cheeze said:


> kool ...i am not off till 6;00 .....you can just get them from my wifey on your way home


THANKS BRO JUST HIT ME WHEN U GET HOME


----------



## D-Cheeze

EIGHT TRACC said:


> THANKS BRO JUST HIT ME WHEN U GET HOME


will do bro !!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Rick from blvd Kings our wheels arrived today ...I will give you a call when i get home and inspect tham


----------



## D-Cheeze

Big ricks 72 Cross laced with zenith style lacing 14x6 all chrome with usa plated outers and hubs 


bigricks68 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

Rich,you have a left side shark fin chrome layin around there for sale? NO recess


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> Rich,you have a left side shark fin chrome layin around there for sale? NO recess


i might ...if i have one it will be new but might be slightly blemished ....if thats ok let me know and i will look tonight


----------



## baggedout81

D-Cheeze said:


> i might ...if i have one it will be new but might be slightly blemished ....if thats ok let me know and i will look tonight


thats fine,goin on my work truck anyways.


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

D-Cheeze said:


> will do bro !!


THX FOR THE PRODUCT RICH.. NICE SEEING YOU AGAIN AND DOING BIZNESS....TALK WITH YOU SOON BRO


----------



## Lowridingmike

502Regal said:


> Callin you bout a rim now.


Bought 4 almost new on tires local for $100 (I got lucky)


But: Rich's prices shipped beat EVERYBODY ELSE HANDS DOWN PERIOD! Very personalble great customer service a lowrider taking care of fellow lowriders...

TTT for good peoples.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

D-Cheeze said:


> Big ricks 72 Cross laced with zenith style lacing 14x6 all chrome with usa plated outers and hubs


Nic. Wat those run? And how much extra for gold options and also price compared to china cross


----------



## D-Cheeze

Who's Nic? Lol 

These start at 900.00 set compared to 575.00 for china 
You basically getting a wheel with better plating on hub and outers with the zenith lacing... For those who don't know the china cross has its own style of lacing on the front spokes

















There china spokes , nipples and knock offs with USA outers and hubs .. Kinda hybrid wheel ....As for up Grades to powder coat and gold are available ... Let me know what your thinking Gilbert ? Powder coat pricing is basically the same all the time and gold varies from week to week


----------



## baggedout81

nic?


----------



## D-Cheeze

baggedout81 said:


> nic?


Lol


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Yeah yeah yeah. Lol. I meant NICE. Wat I'm thinking rich is gold hub n gold nips. Let me know. Also, do u get china if needed?


----------



## WICKED REGALS

whats up rich do you have any 14x6 all chrome just the wheel


----------



## D-Cheeze

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. Lol. I meant NICE. Wat I'm thinking rich is gold hub n gold nips. Let me know. Also, do u get china if needed?



kool man ...gimme a call Gil.....I know you still have my numer ...lol 



WICKED REGALS said:


> whats up rich do you have any 14x6 all chrome just the wheel


no sorry man ...still about 2 weeks out on those


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## 1lo84regal

Hey d, do u have any 2 bar zenith style k-offs for sale??


----------



## D-Cheeze

1lo84regal said:


> Hey d, do u have any 2 bar zenith style k-offs for sale??


I have 1 set of zentih recess left ...lmk


----------



## 1lo84regal

Wuts the ticket shipped to tx 78332??


----------



## D-Cheeze

1lo84regal said:


> Wuts the ticket shipped to tx 78332??


110.00 shipped credit or money order ......114.00 paypal


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I didn't know you took credit card payments

:wow:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I didn't know you took credit card payments
> 
> :wow:


for wheels only ....some stuff is paypal and m/o only ...like what you got


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

D-Cheeze said:


> for wheels only ....some stuff is paypal and m/o only ...like what you got


----------



## Mark

D-Cheeze said:


> I have 1 set of zentih recess left ...lmk


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some new custom stuff I am working on ....


----------



## magana75

TTT


----------



## baggedout81

Cant see the pics???


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

did that guy buy the zenith 2 ways? if not , shoot me a cal rich. i"ll pick em up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Whats up Rich!!!


----------



## ReyRey

whats the ticket on all chrome 13x7 with three bar swept to 77040? also i see someone asked about ordering 2 wheels at a time. is this possible? and how much for 2 at a time?


----------



## D-Cheeze

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> did that guy buy the zenith 2 ways? if not , shoot me a cal rich. i"ll pick em up


sorry I sold them ...I might have more next week 



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Whats up Rich!!!


what up brother dave !!!!



ReyRey said:


> whats the ticket on all chrome 13x7 with three bar swept to 77040? also i see someone asked about ordering 2 wheels at a time. is this possible? and how much for 2 at a time?


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> Some new custom stuff I am working on ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

Freddieloks thanks for the picture


----------



## sleepy64

need price 13/7 72 spoke cross and straight if theres a differance


----------



## D-Cheeze

sleepy64 said:


> need price 13/7 72 spoke cross and straight if theres a differance


13x7 cross laced 575.00 
13x7 striaght laced 100 spokes 415.00 
13x7 straight lace 72 spokes ( stainless spokes ) 800.00
+ shipping and tax since your in cali


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

D-Cheeze said:


> D-Cheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some new custom stuff I am working on ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking great Rich!!
Click to expand...


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mark said:


>


thanks for the order Mark ....i do appreciate it


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


>


The kos for these wheels


----------



## Firefly

How much for a set of 13x7 straight laced 72 spokes with adapters and straight 2 bar k-offs? Shipped to 75831 TX.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

(5) 13x7 72 cross laced with tires and how much does your range of 2bar knockoffs go for. I'll pick up


----------



## Firefly

Firefly said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 straight laced 72 spokes with adapters and straight 2 bar k-offs? Shipped to 75831 TX.


Oh and also the price for 13x7 cross laced 72 spokes with same accessories shipped to same zip.


----------



## dropped81

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE WITH THE WHOLE CENTER GOLD AND CHROME DISH NEED A SET OF 5 JUST RIMS ILL PICK UP


----------



## sharky_510

How much for some 13x7 gold spokes cross. rims only?


----------



## D-Cheeze

I will be back on Tuesday to answer all these quotes ......


----------



## D-Cheeze

Oh and btw ...13x7 china cross laced are still on back order .... Sorry


----------



## R0L0

hey Rich do you have a set of all chrome 72's in stock????


----------



## D-Cheeze

E.C. ROLO said:


> hey Rich do you have a set of all chrome 72's in stock????


What size ? Straight or cross
Hopefully it's not 13x7 cross cause those are on back order


----------



## Still Hated

How much to add the Hub ring to a set.......thanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

D-Cheeze said:


> What size ? Straight or cross
> Hopefully it's not 13x7 cross cause those are on back order


Damn... Ya 13x7 cross..


----------



## D-Cheeze

Firefly said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 straight laced 72 spokes with adapters and straight 2 bar k-offs? Shipped to 75831 TX.





6T5 SHARK said:


> :thumbsup: TTT





6T5 SHARK said:


> (5) 13x7 72 cross laced with tires and how much does your range of 2bar knockoffs go for. I'll pick up





Firefly said:


> Oh and also the price for 13x7 cross laced 72 spokes with same accessories shipped to same zip.


pm's sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Firefly said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 straight laced 72 spokes with adapters and straight 2 bar k-offs? Shipped to 75831 TX.





6T5 SHARK said:


> :thumbsup: TTT





6T5 SHARK said:


> (5) 13x7 72 cross laced with tires and how much does your range of 2bar knockoffs go for. I'll pick up





Firefly said:


> Oh and also the price for 13x7 cross laced 72 spokes with same accessories shipped to same zip.





dropped81 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CROSS LACE WITH THE WHOLE CENTER GOLD AND CHROME DISH NEED A SET OF 5 JUST RIMS ILL PICK UP





sharky_510 said:


> How much for some 13x7 gold spokes cross. rims only?





Still Hated said:


> How much to add the Hub ring to a set.......thanks....:thumbsup:


pm's sent 



E.C. ROLO said:


> Damn... Ya 13x7 cross..


sorry man ...it figures nobody really even asked about them till i am out of stock .....lol


----------



## R0L0

D-Cheeze said:


> pm's sent
> 
> 
> 
> sorry man ...it figures nobody really even asked about them till i am out of stock .....lol


lol


----------



## sharky_510

D-Cheeze said:


> pm's sent
> 
> 
> 
> sorry man ...it figures nobody really even asked about them till i am out of stock .....lol


Lol..... Did not get it.


----------



## Firefly

Rich, could you hit me back on PM with your paypal address so I can transfer you your money?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Firefly said:


> Rich, could you hit me back on PM with your paypal address so I can transfer you your money?


Thats wierd is sent you all the info yesterday ( stupid server has had nothing but problems in the last few days ) anyways another pm sent


----------



## Firefly

Yeah damn server has been acting up all day yesterday and all day today. I got the pm now though, so your money is in your paypal account :thumbsup:


----------



## droptop63

pm price 13x7 72 straight lace shipped to 79072


----------



## D-Cheeze

droptop63 said:


> pm price 13x7 72 straight lace shipped to 79072


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze

Firefly said:


> Yeah damn server has been acting up all day yesterday and all day today. I got the pm now though, so your money is in your paypal account :thumbsup:


Thanks for the biz ... I will pm you as soon as they ship !!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mark your wheels got here today .... Gonna wrap them in uniroyals here shortly 
Should ship tommarrow


----------



## Ox-Roxs

D-Cheeze said:


>


 How much for these shipped to 23601 with tires... Pm me thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ox-Roxs said:


> How much for these shipped to 23601 with tires... Pm me thanks


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wrapped in fresh uniroyals


----------



## UCETAH

D-Cheeze said:


> Wrapped in fresh uniroyals


SUP USO! 
HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE WITH BLACK SPOKES LIKE THESE WITH 155-80-13 SHIPPED TO UTAH 84084


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some candy reds for a east palo alto customer


----------



## D-Cheeze

Poppeki4life ( Gil) thanks for the biz on the knock offs ... It was good catching up with you yesterday !!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mark your 13's are leaving today ... Thanks for the biz


----------



## touchdowntodd

cheeze homie, u got 2 wing fluted KOs? chrome.. with chip insert

pm me


----------



## Mark

D-Cheeze said:


> Mark your 13's are leaving today ... Thanks for the biz


No cut, no rub that's how I roll


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

D-Cheeze said:


>





D-Cheeze said:


> The kos for these wheels


DAMN RICH THATS NICE. WHATS THE TICKET FOR THESE WHEELS 13X7 (BUT WITH CHROME DISH), KNOCKOFFS, AND ADAPTERS SHIPPED TO VA 23116


----------



## D-Cheeze

touchdowntodd said:


> cheeze homie, u got 2 wing fluted KOs? chrome.. with chip insert
> 
> pm me


sorry man i dont ....fluted is tuff ...gonna have to find someone with og dayton stuff


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

same here bro. thank again for hooking those up for me. let me know if/when you hear anything on those rims we talked bout.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG62

D-Cheeze said:


> The kos for these wheels


How much for something like these shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze

OG62 said:


> How much for something like these shipped


sorry man dont have anymore sets at the moment


----------



## TRAVIESO87

how much for a set of them tiger paws shipped to kenner louisiana 70062?


----------



## D-Cheeze

TRAVIESO87 said:


> how much for a set of them tiger paws shipped to kenner louisiana 70062?


There kinda hard to get right now so I am only selling them with wheel and tire packages at the moment 
Hit up www.tireseasy.com I believe they have a few sets left


----------



## TRAVIESO87

D-Cheeze said:


> There kinda hard to get right now so I am only selling them with wheel and tire packages at the moment
> Hit up www.tireseasy.com I believe they have a few sets left


cool how much for 72's straight lace with tires shipped?


----------



## sureñosbluez

D-Cheeze said:


> Mark your wheels got here today .... Gonna wrap them in uniroyals here shortly
> Should ship tommarrow


NICE WHEELS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

always looking great Rich!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

TRAVIESO87 said:


> cool how much for 72's straight lace with tires shipped?


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some new USA wheels ... Shipping early this week ...


----------



## D-Cheeze

Got 2 sets of new version two wing zenith style recess ... Ready to go 115.00 shipped ... PayPal preferred 


Also have set of hex with tool for 120.00 shipped 
Or bowties for 110.00 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Cross lace still.on back order????


----------



## D-Cheeze

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Cross lace still.on back order????


Yeah still ....


----------



## D-Cheeze

A customer from France 1966 corvair


----------



## D-Cheeze

Custom 14's 100spoke


----------



## D-Cheeze

Og style cadillac spokes


----------



## fleetwood88

D-Cheeze said:


>


How much for the k/o pm a price pls


----------



## D-Cheeze

fleetwood88 said:


> How much for the k/o pm a price pls


pm sent


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

D-Cheeze said:


>


Are you doing twisted spokes now?? or is that a old pic ??


----------



## D-Cheeze

There's a few sets of 14's left and maybe one set of 13's


----------



## Sanchos mustache

D-Cheeze said:


> There's a few sets of 14's left and maybe one set of 13's


hey vato, the homies been telling me you aint been paying your street taxes ese. dont forget about what happened to your homie lil puppet holmes


----------



## D-Cheeze

Sanchos mustache said:


> hey vato, the homies been telling me you aint been paying your street taxes ese. dont forget about what happened to your homie lil puppet holmes


Chale holmes ....ask around all the Vatos know what's up


----------



## Sanchos mustache

D-Cheeze said:


> Chale holmes ....ask around all the Vatos know what's up


Miklo says to give you a pass for helping La Onda to get rid of that leva Montana holmes


----------



## D-Cheeze

Sanchos mustache said:


> Miklo says to give you a pass for helping La Onda to get rid of that leva Montana holmes


lol


----------



## baggedout81

What up rich? See you holding strong on the wheel game!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Sanchos mustache said:


> hey vato, the homies been telling me you aint been paying your street taxes ese. dont forget about what happened to your homie lil puppet holmes





Sanchos mustache said:


> Miklo says to give you a pass for helping La Onda to get rid of that leva Montana holmes


:bowrofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Got a few sets of zenith chips for sale 
Black or red campbell 2.25..... 190.00 shipped set of 4
Black California gears 2.5 .....155.00 shipped set of 4


----------



## D-Cheeze

D-Cheeze said:


> Got 2 sets of new version two wing zenith style recess ... Ready to go 115.00 shipped ... PayPal preferred
> 
> 
> Also have set of hex with tool for 120.00 shipped
> Or bowties for 110.00 shipped


one set sold ....one set left


----------



## D-Cheeze

Hate to say it but just got word 13x7 100 spokes are out of stock for the next few weeks ....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

wat happening rich? wat size chips fit those 2 wings i got from you?




:420: im too lazy to measure


----------



## D-Cheeze

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> wat happening rich? wat size chips fit those 2 wings i got from you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :420: im too lazy to measure


2.25


----------



## D-Cheeze

Joost thanks for the business on the Quality USA wheels


----------



## Mark

Rims are spot on, love the tiger paws...if you like a meaty tire. I hate fr380s. 
Rich is good people, highly recommended .


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mark said:


> Rims are spot on, love the tiger paws...if you like a meaty tire. I hate fr380s.
> Rich is good people, highly recommended .


Right on man Thanks for posting the pictures Mark ....Car looks great ...thank you again for the business


----------



## texas12064

Say Rich thanks for the zenith style knockoffs. I got em Saturday. Excellent packaging and great price. Exactly what I was looking for. I look forward to ordering my custom 13's. Thanks for the excellent customer service. We will be doing more business real soon.


----------



## D-Cheeze

texas12064 said:


> Say Rich thanks for the zenith style knockoffs. I got em Saturday. Excellent packaging and great price. Exactly what I was looking for. I look forward to ordering my custom 13's. Thanks for the excellent customer service. We will be doing more business real soon.


Kool man ...i am glad ugly our happy with them ....let me knOw when your ready on those 13's since you already got ko's it will be cheaper


----------



## 817PETE

D-Cheeze said:


> Some new USA wheels ... Shipping early this week ...


how much for these all chrome no accessories to Texas 76115


----------



## slabrider93

817PETE said:


> how much for these all chrome no accessories to Texas 76115


all chrome to houston tx?how much


----------



## D-Cheeze

817PETE said:


> how much for these all chrome no accessories to Texas 76115


with custom hub rings ...all chrome with no accesories 1650.00 + shipping


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix

how much for a set of all white 14x7 for an 04 lincoln towncar


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

How much to Gold Plate Three Dayton 88 spoke 13X7. 

Nipples, spokes and Hubs. 

Thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much to Gold Plate Three Dayton 88 spoke 13X7.
> 
> Nipples, spokes and Hubs.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry man I don't offer that service ..Only sell new stuff .... Hit up wwk or g-boys or freaky tales


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

D-Cheeze said:


> Sorry man I don't offer that service ..Only sell new stuff .... Hit up wwk or g-boys or freaky tales


cool,

thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Texas_82_Grand Prix said:


> how much for a set of all white 14x7 for an 04 lincoln towncar


pm sent


----------



## SJ RIDER

Was up rich how much for 4 175-70-14 or 175-75-14 and to remove old tires n put new 1s on


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some custom USA made wheels leaving for Washington state


----------



## D-Cheeze

SJ RIDER said:


> Was up rich how much for 4 175-70-14 or 175-75-14 and to remove old tires n put new 1s on


pm sent Henry


----------



## baggedout81

D-Cheeze said:


> Some custom USA made wheels leaving for Washington state



WOWZERSSS:wow:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

D-Cheeze said:


> Wrapped in fresh uniroyals


PRICE ON WHEELS LIKE THESE 14X7 SHIPPED TO 48601 NO TIRES THX


----------



## D-Cheeze

TONY MONTANA said:


> PRICE ON WHEELS LIKE THESE 14X7 SHIPPED TO 48601 NO TIRES THX


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## jubilee78

Hey mate how much for a set 13x7 100 spoke,with black spoke, and dish, with stainless nipples? Cheers


----------



## D-Cheeze

jubilee78 said:


> Hey mate how much for a set 13x7 100 spoke,with black spoke, and dish, with stainless nipples? Cheers


pm sent


----------



## pitbull166

I need 13x7 Gold spokes Crome dish sent to 53105


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT wassup Rich heard your the man to go to how much for some 72 spoke straght spokes all chrome local pick up wheels only no knock offs no adptters


----------



## Wizzard

Forgot to say thanks Rich! 
Got the hammer a couple days ago.


----------



## D-Cheeze

Wizzard said:


> Forgot to say thanks Rich!
> Got the hammer a couple days ago.


no problem Oscar ....glad i could help


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

TTT


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*T
T
T

*


----------



## SJ RIDER

Was up rich my father in law looking to get sum 13x7 black 100spoke with tires also price 4 a chrome set thanks


----------



## PurpleLicious

Yo rich.. pm sent for a set of tires


----------



## ol urk

How much for a set of 14s gold nipples and hub cross lace 72z shipped to 70084, just the rims. i got a set of hex nut spinners i want to get gold plated and engraved. Do you know of a shop that can match your gold


----------



## singlegate

price? colored dish and hub, gold every thing els 13x7's 100spokes


----------



## D-Cheeze

I am out of town on vacation till Thursday... I will get back to everyone then


----------



## SJ RIDER

D-Cheeze said:


> I am out of town on vacation till Thursday... I will get back to everyone then


Koo enjoy it we all need vacations


----------



## D-Cheeze

Hate to say it but the China price increase finnally hit ....not me :facepalm:

New pricing is as fallows 


100 spokes all chrome with accesories 

13x7 450.00 set 
14x7 495.00 set 
15x7 495.00 set 
16x7 540.00 set 
17x8 590.00 set 
18x8 620.00 set 
20x8 730.00 set 

add 20.00 each for 13x5.5 and 14x6 

150 spokes all chrome 

20x8 775.00 set 
22x8 950.00 set 


72 spokes Cross laced all chrome 650.00 set 
72 spokes straight laced (stainless spokes) 850.00 

Powder coating upgrades 72-100 spokes Set of 4 

spokes 190.00 
nipples 190.00
hubs 110.00
knock off 100.00
outers 300.00

accessories (each 

Knock offs 27.50
adapters 25.00
hammers 20.00
hex wrenches 20.00 


FYI the american wheels I sell have not increased in price 

72 spokes usa wheels start at 1200.00 a set


----------



## scrape'n-by

need two 13x5.5 with no accesories..pm me please


----------



## D-Cheeze

13x7 100 spokes 
13x5.5 100 spokes 
14x6 100 spokes 
13x7 72 spokes 

all back in stock !!!!


----------



## 87boxchevy

How much for some 100 spoke 14s with tires shipped to 52601


----------



## Todd

Yo D- Cheeze i have a 67 impala and i plan on running skirtz on it after every thing has bin done ... i think you have a 67 impala ? 
will a 14 x 6 inch rim fit behind the skirts ? i am still using my old player pan wires wheels now and need to get new wheels one day but not sure on what 
will fit ... any info will help me . oh ya do ya ship to the west coast of Canada ?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Todd said:


> Yo D- Cheeze i have a 67 impala and i plan on running skirtz on it after every thing has bin done ... i think you have a 67 impala ?
> will a 14 x 6 inch rim fit behind the skirts ? i am still using my old player pan wires wheels now and need to get new wheels one day but not sure on what
> will fit ... any info will help me . oh ya do ya ship to the west coast of Canada ?
> View attachment 516526


Yeah I have a 67 ....14x6 will fit with skirts as long as your rear suspension bushing are in good shape and you will probly want an adjustable panhard bar for fine tuning the side to side movement....I sell this also 
....yes I do ship to Canada. I Can qoute you a price with shipping but you will have to cover the brokers and dutys fees ..shoot me a pm and let me know what your thinking


----------



## D-Cheeze

87boxchevy said:


> How much for some 100 spoke 14s with tires shipped to 52601


Pm sent


----------



## Todd

cool thanks man ! i will get back to ya


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## 250/604

Would you happen to rebuild wheels,I have a set of 13" 72's from 1996 that are fucked but would like to make em new again


----------



## D-Cheeze

250/604 said:


> Would you happen to rebuild wheels,I have a set of 13" 72's from 1996 that are fucked but would like to make em new again


sorry i dont ...hit up wwk or gboys


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

D-Cheeze said:


> Few samples wheels ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for these with gold spoke and nipples


----------



## BIGV63

Shoot me a price for tires 14"


----------



## BIGV63

I also need a price on 14x7 cross lace wit tires and all accs


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIGV63 said:


> I also need a price on 14x7 cross lace wit tires and all accs


pm sent


----------



## Big Karloz

D-Cheeze said:


> Some new USA wheels ... Shipping early this week ...


how much for a set of knock offs like this?


----------



## D-Cheeze

Big Karloz said:


> how much for a set of knock offs like this?


650.00 with chips ....availible in a few weeks


----------



## D-Cheeze

Some USA wheels I am working on


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## NINJA

You get my PM?


----------



## D-Cheeze

NINJA said:


> You get my PM?


Wierd I thought I sent you a response ...anyways sent again


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

D-Cheeze said:


> Some USA wheels I am working on





D-Cheeze said:


>





*........................*

*T
T
T*


----------



## Big Karloz

D-Cheeze said:


>



dammmmmmmmmmm this are bad ass how much for some thing like this all chrome????


----------



## pitbull166

Are 13x7 chrome in stock?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

how much for a set of 13x7 72s all gold 24kt stainless steel spokes lmk


----------



## hcat54

TTT FOR D-CHEEZE! 
I'll be hit'n you up real soon for some rimz. :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

pitbull166 said:


> Are 13x7 chrome in stock?


yeah .....pm me with your needs


----------



## D-Cheeze

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> how much for a set of 13x7 72s all gold 24kt stainless steel spokes lmk


pm sent 



hcat54 said:


> TTT FOR D-CHEEZE!
> I'll be hit'n you up real soon for some rimz. :thumbsup:


let me know when your ready


----------



## VCapo

How much for 22x8 all chrome for a 62 Caddy convertible shipped to 12550


----------



## sicksided

D-Cheeze said:


> A customer from France 1966 corvair


Any better pics of this rim here?


----------



## lowrivi1967

:wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze

only other one i can find uso 











sicksided said:


> Any better pics of this rim here?


----------



## BIGV63

Thanks for those tires Rich


----------



## D-Cheeze

BIGV63 said:


> Thanks for those tires Rich


No problem Vince ... It was good catchin up with you ... Thanks again for the business


----------



## D-Cheeze

sicksided said:


> Any better pics of this rim here?


finnaly found a better pic


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*T
T
T
.............*


----------



## flaked85

HOW MUCH FOR THESE IN ALL CHROME WITH THE CURVED 2 BAR KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO 20695


----------



## D-Cheeze

flaked85 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THESE IN ALL CHROME WITH THE CURVED 2 BAR KNOCK OFF SHIPPED TO 20695



sorry no more striaght crossed 13's at the moment


----------



## flaked85

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry no more striaght crossed 13's at the moment



DAMN LMK WHEN YOU GET MORE HOMIE.


----------



## Firefly

Picked up my wheels from the transport agency yesterday 










I'm really happy with them, thanks for your great service Rich!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

Firefly said:


> Picked up my wheels from the transport agency yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with them, thanks for your great service Rich!


Those are nice bro.


----------



## piree1

D-Cheeze said:


>


Unbelievable....Can U PM me a price for some just like this except with gold nipples and color matched powdercoated/painted rear spokes? Also how much extra if I added the gold hubs vs crome? P.S. I dont need adapters, KO's or tires. just rims. thanks in advance


----------



## SERIOUS

Can they color match the powder coating..


----------



## D-Cheeze

Firefly said:


> Picked up my wheels from the transport agency yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with them, thanks for your great service Rich!


NO problem man ...I am glad to you are happy


----------



## D-Cheeze

SERIOUS said:


> Can they color match the powder coating..


There good most of the time they get a 95% or better match


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Can you price me some 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke cross lace with purple spokes


----------



## D-Cheeze

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Can you price me some 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke cross lace with purple spokes


pm sent


----------



## piree1

piree1 said:


> Unbelievable....Can U PM me a price for some just like this except with gold nipples and color matched powdercoated/painted rear spokes? Also how much extra if I added the gold hubs vs crome? P.S. I dont need adapters, KO's or tires. just rims. thanks in advance


Oh & size 13x7s BTW


----------



## imbroken9

please quote me on 14x7 all chrome straight lace 100 spoke and a price same but with red spokes to 83402..thanks.


----------



## D-Cheeze

piree1 said:


> Oh & size 13x7s BTW


pm sent 



imbroken9 said:


> please quote me on 14x7 all chrome straight lace 100 spoke and a price same but with red spokes to 83402..thanks.


pm sent


----------



## D-Cheeze

Joost ,
Wheels just need to be sealed and will be ready to ship early next week ... I will send tracking arms soon I get it ... Thanks again for your patience


----------



## Joost....

They look beautiful, cant wait to see them in real life :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only

yo i need http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ke-dayton-wire-wheel-some-4x100-adaptors.html


----------



## D-Cheeze

Juiced only said:


> yo i need http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ke-dayton-wire-wheel-some-4x100-adaptors.html


sorry man i dont do daytons .....


----------



## topd0gg

how much for the set of center golds 13/7?


----------



## spider97

looking for 13 standards also is there a possiblity of getting adapters in 6x5 for a trailblazer thinking of running 20s or 22 wires if even possible


----------



## oks

Thanks D-Cheeze, 13х7 72 of crossed spoke wheelswheels ordered Qbass. my Volga "Волга" cars, I'm from Russia.


----------



## Joost....

topd0gg said:


> how much for the set of center golds 13/7?


2K


----------



## baggedout81

Dam Russia!!!!!

Richy Rich goin global!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

Joost.... said:


> 2K


for usa 72 spoke wheels ..............if you want china 100 spokes there 1250.00 ....plating is usa on gold but chrome is cheap china plating and no stainless parts on china wheels ...imo its not worth gold plating china wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze

oks said:


> Thanks D-Cheeze, 13х7 72 of crossed spoke wheelswheels ordered Qbass. my Volga "Волга" cars, I'm from Russia.


thanks for the pictures man ....car looks really good ...never seen anything like it


----------



## caprice on dz

can you shoot me a quote on chrome 14x7 reverse 72 spoke straight lace to 21225, I only need the wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze

caprice on dz said:


> can you shoot me a quote on chrome 14x7 reverse 72 spoke straight lace to 21225, I only need the wheels


unfortunatly i am competely out of china hubs for 72's straights ....all I can offer at the moment is a usa built and plated wheel ...thoses start at 1200.00 set with out accesories ....lmk


----------



## Joost....

Thanks for the shipment! Cant wait to see them


----------



## Mr Caprice

How much for a set of 13x7 cross lace all chrome


----------



## nuttycutty

Pm me with a price for 13 x 7 chrome reverse with domes shipped to 45426


----------



## qbass

and another russian set from Richard


----------



## moneytalks63

*13s*

Need price on 13/7 72 chrome gold nip gold hub gold k/o shipped 65616 thanx


----------



## m_monster66

How much for a set of 13x7 72 cross lace all chrome


----------



## jtek

Need price on 14x7 chrome 72 spoke crosslace with gold nipples and gold knockoff shipped to 52722


----------



## MONEY-MAKER

*T
T
T*


----------



## DaRealist2012

How much would 14x7 all gold wires with 175/70r14 tires cost including shipping (zipcode 37814)


----------



## D-Cheeze

moneytalks63 said:


> Need price on 13/7 72 chrome gold nip gold hub gold k/o shipped 65616 thanx


out of stock on cross laced for next 30 days sorry .....i still sent pm with price 



m_monster66 said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 72 cross lace all chrome


out of stock on cross laced for next 30 days sorry .....i still sent pm with price 




jtek said:


> Need price on 14x7 chrome 72 spoke crosslace with gold nipples and gold knockoff shipped to 52722


out of stock on cross laced for next 30 days sorry .....i still sent pm with price 




DaRealist2012 said:


> How much would 14x7 all gold wires with 175/70r14 tires cost including shipping (zipcode 37814)


pm sent


----------



## fleetwood88

How much for some 13x7 all chrome to 33183


----------



## MrSix3

Pm price on 2 13x5.5 chrome 100 spoke. I dont need adapters or ko's, just rims shipped to 72542. Thanks!


----------



## SupremePA

price on a set all chrome 100 spokes shipped to 19608
2x 13X7
2x 13x5.5
two way KO and adapters included.
Thanks, Homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58

Rich, how much for 13z, all chrome 100 spoke? (Chinas) 
Not for me for a homie,


----------



## D-Cheeze

pm sent back ...please pm me your needs as i dont always come and look at this thread


----------



## D-Cheeze

Ttt


----------



## baggedout81

What it do Rich?


----------



## mikeyg

how much for 13x7 with tires small white walls to new york ?


----------



## mikeyg

D-Cheeze said:


> As Some of you may or may not know I used to sell wheels and tires on this forum up to about 2 years ago. I stopped because the new owner of Og wire came on here and basically under cut me ( real nice thing to do to one of your best dealers ) and quality control under his ownership dropped dramatically . I have noticed lately there have been few issues with the wheel sellers on here so I figure I might want to give it another shot !
> 
> I have been talking to Galaxy wire wheels about doing it again with there ever expanding line of wheels . I will say this I prolly wont be the cheapest but I guarentee that I will do business like I always have and give the best customer service possible at a fair price . I have been selling on here for over 8 years with over 3000 sales under my belt and have never burned anybody . Ask any of my past customers .
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what the people of layitlow think ?
> 
> 
> 100 spoke all chrome wheels with 4 knock off , 4 adapters and one tool
> 
> 13x7 415.00
> 14x7 415.00
> 15x7 435.00
> 16x7 450.00
> 17x8 530.00
> 18x8 575.00
> 20x8 620.00
> 
> add 15.00 per wheel for 14x6 of 13x5.5
> 
> all chrome 150 spokes
> 20x8 680.00
> 22x8 725.00
> 24x9.5 1650.00
> 
> all chrome 72 spoke cross laced chrome spokes and nips
> 
> 13x7 575.00
> 14x7 575.00
> 
> 
> Upgrades powder coat and gold ( add on pricing )
> 
> Color spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color spokes 20-22 150 spokes 200.00
> Color nipples 72-100 spokes 170.00
> Color nipples 150 spokes 190.00
> Color hub 100.00
> Color outer or dish 250.00
> Color knock off 100.00
> 
> 
> USA quality gold plating
> Gold spokes 13-20 72-100 spokes 245.00
> Gold spokes 20-22 150 spokes 350.00
> Gold nipples 72-100 spokes 195.00
> Gold nipples 150 spokes 250.00
> Gold hub 175.00
> Gold knock offs 150.00
> 
> (GOLD PRICE ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE AT ANY TIME DUE TO FLUCTUATING GOLD PRICES PM ME FOR CURRENT PRICING )
> 
> Tire prices
> 175/70-14 small white wall hankooks 75.00 each
> 155/80-13 small white wall uniroyals 75.00 each
> 
> Sample package with tires mouunted and balance
> 
> 13x7 all chrome 835.00
> 14x7 all chrome 835.00
> 
> Upgrades availible for color and gold
> 
> All prices do not include shipping . Pm me for shipping quote !!!​


13x7 with tires reverse 100 spokes small white wall .. to 11385 ny thanks


----------



## Fine59Bel

PM price for 14x7 100 spokes with black spokes. Would like a price with and without hankooks. No accys. Shipped to PA 19348. Thanks


----------



## baggedout81

Fine59Bel said:


> PM price for 14x7 100 spokes with black spokes. Would like a price with and without hankooks. No accys. Shipped to PA 19348. Thanks


What ya get tired of the "other way"


----------



## D-Cheeze

ttt


----------



## moto8282

Whats price for 14x7 72 spoke with tire and without shipped to 56003


----------



## Fine59Bel

Fine59Bel said:


> PM price for 14x7 100 spokes with black spokes. Would like a price with and without hankooks. No accys. Shipped to PA 19348. Thanks


ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt for Rich!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze

moto8282 said:


> Whats price for 14x7 72 spoke with tire and without shipped to 56003


pm sent 



Fine59Bel said:


> ttt


pm sent 


LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> ttt for Rich!!!


thanks brother


----------



## D-Cheeze

Hate to say it but the China price increase finnally hit ....not me :facepalm:

New pricing is as fallows 


100 spokes all chrome with accesories 

13x7 450.00 set 
14x7 495.00 set 
15x7 495.00 set 
16x7 540.00 set 
17x8 590.00 set 
18x8 620.00 set 
20x8 730.00 set 

add 25.00 each for 13x5.5 and 14x6 

150 spokes all chrome 

20x8 775.00 set 
22x8 950.00 set 


72 spokes Cross laced all chrome 650.00 set *************** out of stock***************
*72 spokes straight laced (stainless spokes) 850.00***************** out of stock ***************

*Powder coating upgrades 72-100 spokes Set of 4 

spokes 190.00 
nipples 190.00
hubs 110.00
knock off 100.00
outers 300.00

accessories (each 

Knock offs 27.50
adapters 25.00
hammers 20.00
hex wrenches 20.00 


72 Crossed or strights spokes usa wheels start at 1300.00 a set​


----------



## Hurricane Sandy Bitchez

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

D-Cheeze said:


> 72 Crossed or strights spokes usa wheels start at 1300.00 a set ​


when you gonna have some? and can you get those skinny spokes like dem Envious Touch Shits


----------



## D-Cheeze

DJ Englewood said:


> when you gonna have some? and can you get those skinny spokes like dem Envious Touch Shits


i have them now ...but with standard spokes ...not the skinney ones ...as fas as i know wwk is the only ones with the skinney spokes


----------



## D-Cheeze

james from pitbull hydros thanks for the biz on the 13's ...will ship tommarrow


----------



## implala66

D-Cheeze said:


> i have them now ...but with standard spokes ...not the skinney ones ...as fas as i know wwk is the only ones with the skinney spokes


will the skinny spokes be available again????


----------



## D-Cheeze

implala66 said:


> will the skinny spokes be available again????


i never had skinny spokes ......again that is a Wire wheel king thing ? Please call 408-559-0950 and ask for charlie


----------



## REin4ST

CoupeDTS said:


> Id trust you over anyone on here


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

James thanks for the pic


----------



## Nasty

Rich can you color match a GM color??


----------



## Backhand

Nasty said:


> Rich can you color match a GM color??


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## D-Cheeze

Nasty said:


> Rich can you color match a GM color??





Backhand said:


> YEAH WHAT HE SAID


yes sir can get a 90-95% match if i have color sample to provide the powder coater


----------



## Nasty

D-Cheeze said:


> yes sir can get a 90-95% match if i have color sample to provide the powder coater


im going to shoot you a text right now


----------



## dogbonekustoms

When do you think you gonna have the cheaper 72 xlace 13s in stock? And how much would they be in 13x6 standard offset? 
Being honest im in no rush and pretty much still weightin my options.
Also, whats the real quality diffrence between those and the 1300$ version?
Thanx so much man.


----------



## D-Cheeze

dogbonekustoms said:


> When do you think you gonna have the cheaper 72 xlace 13s in stock? And how much would they be in 13x6 standard offset?
> Being honest im in no rush and pretty much still weightin my options.
> Also, whats the real quality diffrence between those and the 1300$ version?
> Thanx so much man.


i should have more china cross in the begining of the year ...only problem the cheaper ones do not come in 13x6 or 13x5.5 ...only availble in 7 inch wide reverse offset ....if you need the narrower sizes it will have to be usa made 
as for difference the chinas are cheaper chrome with a different cross lace pattern ...the 1300.00 usa wheels have far better chrome on nipples , hubs and dishes , polished stainless spokes and are laced the tradtional ( zenith style ) way ...the 1300.00 usa's do come with china k/os and adapters...... for 1650.00 you can get with heavy Usa made two wings 

hope this info helps


----------



## dogbonekustoms

yeah thanx, sure helps. Didnt cach they were chinas, which s important to an extent, what really is important is that im not sure i can fit reverse 13x7 lol. Gotta see if the new 520s allow me too...
Gotta pay to play i guess


----------



## woeone23

I'm looking for all gold or triple gold 13s need four plz tx me 7024154810


----------



## D-Cheeze

dogbonekustoms said:


> yeah thanx, sure helps. Didnt cach they were chinas, which s important to an extent, what really is important is that im not sure i can fit reverse 13x7 lol. Gotta see if the new 520s allow me too...
> Gotta pay to play i guess


What kinda car ? I know what fits most cars ?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

A '70 euro Ford. Its a midsize car same exact size as a Falcon. 
I can have some dish but a 7" reverse wont fit 520s or no 520s... 
Truth is, i love the car, and im doin my best to have a nicely done juiced daily, but realisticly speaking i dont think its worthy of 1500$ rims.


----------



## D-Cheeze

If its like a falcon I don't think reverse would fit anyways... Even most mustangs( I belive the suspension is the same )can't fit reverse ... ... You might have to get standards ...
U might just wanna consider 100 spokes ...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Its done 70s style. Straight lace 100s wouldt cut it. 
Thanx for replyin tho, appreciated. I can alwayds turn dirty rich by january and just dont care spending 2k on rims LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze

dogbonekustoms said:


> Its done 70s style. Straight lace 100s wouldt cut it.
> Thanx for replyin tho, appreciated. I can alwayds turn dirty rich by january and just dont care spending 2k on rims LOL


if your going that style ..... ...tru spokes


----------



## dogbonekustoms

believe me i would, or Starwires. But findng 4 lug 13s is tuff as! New ones are about 1500, so same problem..
....but sorry for hackin your thread bro


----------



## Nasty

Hey Rich, did you say you had new sets of knock offs? the ones i have are more beat up then i thought and i dont want to put them on my ride. im looking for some 2 bars


----------



## D-Cheeze

Nasty said:


> Hey Rich, did you say you had new sets of knock offs? the ones i have are more beat up then i thought and i dont want to put them on my ride. im looking for some 2 bars


sorry no 2 bars right now ....i would give you aa killer deal on a set of hexes if your interested


----------



## Nasty

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry no 2 bars right now ....i would give you aa killer deal on a set of hexes if your interested


thanks rich im using some hex's for right now until i pick up some 2 bar. i appreciate it none the less


----------



## orlando

how much for 13x7 cross lace regular and stainless steel all chrome


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

You doin 60 spoke x lace yet queso? We need To talk soon. I need LS1 info.........


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

how much for some all chrome 13x7 cross laced


----------



## DJ Englewood

:nicoderm:


----------



## scooby doo

whats the highest spoke count on the 24's? Do you have 204 or 180?


----------



## orlando

D-Cheeze said:


> Hate to say it but the China price increase finnally hit ....not me :facepalm:
> 
> New pricing is as fallows
> 
> 
> 100 spokes all chrome with accesories
> 
> 13x7 450.00 set
> 14x7 495.00 set
> 15x7 495.00 set
> 16x7 540.00 set
> 17x8 590.00 set
> 18x8 620.00 set
> 20x8 730.00 set
> 
> add 25.00 each for 13x5.5 and 14x6
> 
> 150 spokes all chrome
> 
> 20x8 775.00 set
> 22x8 950.00 set
> 
> 
> 72 spokes Cross laced all chrome 650.00 set *************** out of stock***************
> *72 spokes straight laced (stainless spokes) 850.00***************** out of stock ***************
> 
> *Powder coating upgrades 72-100 spokes Set of 4
> 
> spokes 190.00
> nipples 190.00
> hubs 110.00
> knock off 100.00
> outers 300.00
> 
> accessories (each
> 
> Knock offs 27.50
> adapters 25.00
> hammers 20.00
> hex wrenches 20.00
> 
> 
> 72 Crossed or strights spokes usa wheels start at 1300.00 a set ​


how long before you can get 13x7 cross lace again


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: I'm also interested in 60 spokes crossed


phillip_ndrsn said:


> You doin 60 spoke x lace yet queso? We need To talk soon. I need LS1 info.........


----------



## D-Cheeze

Never have had or will have 60 spoke ... That was a jd thing


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Ok thanks


----------



## low350

steeko said:


> TTT for D-Cheeze!! reprezent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> What size are these?


----------



## D-Cheeze

low350 said:


> steeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for D-Cheeze!! reprezent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> What size are these?
> 
> 
> 
> 13x7 standard
Click to expand...


----------



## low350

How much for 14x7 standard cross lace gold nipple and hub chrome rim & spokes? Shipped to 36830


----------



## D-Cheeze

sorry but i will not be selling wires for the next 20-30 days ...sorry for the incovience


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry but i will not be selling wires for the next 20-30 days ...sorry for the incovience


wat a loser bahahaha


----------



## D-Cheeze

Coupe's and Z's said:


> wat a loser bahahaha


loser huh ...i guess your right













































































.....my vendor is having difficultys in providing timly service so rather them make empty promises about wheels i would rather not sell at all till its resolved + it dont matter to me this is little side money for me and I mainly do it to help the other real riders out ( mainly to prevent them from being screwed by others ) .....now go pose more with your guns and post on layitlow ...i need a good laugh:facepalm:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

D-Cheeze said:


> loser huh ...i guess your right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....my vendor is having difficultys in providing timly service so rather them make empty promises about wheels i would rather not sell at all till its resolved + it dont matter to me this is little side money for me and I mainly do it to help the other real riders out ( mainly to prevent them from being screwed by others ) .....now go pose more with your guns and post on layitlow ...i need a good laugh:facepalm:



mad much brah ?? :drama:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Coupe's and Z's said:


> mad much brah ?? :drama:


Never ...


----------



## duvies 81

hey d i want a set of theses excatlly the same wen ur back up and runing pm me the price dont need them till march so i can wait thanks bro !


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Coupe's and Z's said:


> mad much brah ?? :drama:


Thats funny, werent u just cryin about people shit talkin on your thread for the trade of your ”57 Rag”.....& now you shit talkin on this thread.........


----------



## backyard64

those would match perfect for me too






damn those in a 72 crosslace would be badass


duvies 81 said:


> hey d i want a set of theses excatlly the same wen ur back up and runing pm me the price dont need them till march so i can wait thanks bro !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

backyard64 said:


> those would match perfect for me too
> View attachment 598995
> damn those in a 72 crosslace would be badass










:thumbsup:NICE 64


----------



## Ivan1967

Sending Wire Wheels to Russia is possible? I see such probably:


----------



## backyard64

thanks dropitlow many years in the making


----------



## SLICK62

Come on with that update D-cheese


----------



## SLICK62

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry but i will not be selling wires for the next 20-30 days ...sorry for the incovience


:wave::dunno::wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze

sorry still not selling wheels at the moment ...may start again in mid april when supplier gets caught up with back orders


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Is the back order just on 13" & 14" rims or all wires I was thinking about ordering a 15" wires & Vogue tire (mounted & blanced) set from you


----------



## BIG RED

Post 1000 :cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Fleetwood Rider said:


> Is the back order just on 13" & 14" rims or all wires I was thinking about ordering a 15" wires & Vogue tire (mounted & blanced) set from you


they are pretty much out of everything .....beacuse of this issue and 14 inch tires being discontinued and 13's increasingly harder to get I may not be selling wheels any longer


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt for some nice work

post 1000


----------



## qbass

Ivan1967 said:


> Sending Wire Wheels to Russia is possible? I see such probably:
> View attachment 599019


Komm zu mir!))


----------



## film_david

TTT for the homie D Cheeze


----------



## kaos283

D-Cheeze said:


> they are pretty much out of everything .....beacuse of this issue and 14 inch tires being discontinued and 13's increasingly harder to get I may not be selling wheels any longer


It's WWK and Premium sportway from now on ! :wow: Too bad good seller right here.


----------

